# "VARIANCE" - 40B Colectoritis tank by Speedie408 **Time for this tank to say goodbye*



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Last update 6/10/10
This tank has seen some good days in it's life cycle. Unfortunately, it's time to move on for me, on to something............bigger . Stay tuned. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Alright, here goes.... 

This tank is a continuation of my 39g that is now RIP. It's not much of an upgrade, but at least it looks better, has no scratches, and is one gallon more (depthwise) 

How I got this sucker cycled:
First I tossed in 21L of ADA AS for background/slope plants + 6L of Turface gravel for my foreground plants. Dumped in some tap water to about 1/3 full and got everything planted. Filled in the rest with water from the 39g and let it sit for 4 days. After the 4th day, I did a 80% WC using more water from the 39g. At this point I also transferred over the 2217 filter and 2x39W t5ho lighting as well. I'll try these lights out for now to see if things will grow as good as they did in my 39g. If not I'll have to throw in my other 2x39W fixture (utilizing only 1 bulb). 

This is my plant list so far:
Rotala sp. 'green' narrow
[strike]Rotala macrandra green[/strike]
Lindernia sp.'India'
Downoi 
Blyxia japonica 
Cryptocryne wendtii 'miyo'
Lobelia cardinalis 'small'
UG
Nymphaea lotus 'Zenkeri' 
E. tennellus
Limnophilia aromatica
[strike]Heteranthera zosterifolia [/strike]
Ludwigia glandulosa
Fissidens fontanus
Polygonum sp. 'ruby'
dwarf hair grass (wild plucked) :hihi:
& a mystery grass plant, not sure what the name is.... 

On with the pics:

empty tank









half scaped









Planted as of 8/12/08 - left side









Right side - I ended up using the old DW from my 39g for now untill I get a nice pc of manzinita.









fts









I really do hope this UG pulls through. ATM it seems a little pale but not melted yet so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I really want it to cover the entire slope and foreground area in the future. We shall have to wait n see. 

Thanks for looking guys. _All_ feedback is greatly welcome.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Woohoo! Looks awesome so far! I can just imagine what this'll look like in a couple months from now


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Woohoo! Looks awesome so far! I can just imagine what this'll look like in a couple months from now


Thanks Adam! 2 months from now, I'm hoping it'll be well overgrown. That's only if all goes well with no algae blooms.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

If it's anything like your 39 was, in two months time, plants will be growing out of the top and along the carpet


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow. great start! the plants and fish already look happy in there. congrats on getting the 40g, great dimensions!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that looks really nice. I like the way that the piece of wood and the stones relate.

Good photography too.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

monkeyruler90 said:


> wow. great start! the plants and fish already look happy in there. congrats on getting the 40g, great dimensions!


Thanks monkey! The fish didn't fuss at all. I guess that's because it's pretty much their old water that they're living in . 



hydrophyte said:


> Hey that looks really nice. I like the way that the piece of wood and the stones relate.
> 
> Good photography too.


Thanks hydro! The wood stays for now, I like it the way it is, but hopefully I can score some manzies so I can put moss on. We'll see what happens.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Really well done aquascape!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow it looks great! In the last picture, the Crypt and Lilly really blend in with the wood


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Jake and Zoo!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Small update for all my fellow PT folks. 

Well... the water has def cleared up significantly with the latest WC's. Somehow my plants just won't pearl yet, although there's already some noticable growth. The Rotalas are beginning to take their true form instead of looking all scrunched up. I'll be adding some [STRIKE]R. butterfly[/STRIKE](shipped me the wrong plants R. Type 2) very soon from bsmith782. Hopefully that will add a bit more color contrast to the tank. Anyway, here are the pics I took today after changing the water:

Mr. Apple eating the scum buildup in my dropchecker. (I've been having a bad case of surface scum lately and I'm not sure why. :confused1: I'm kinda thinking about getting a surface extractor.









Here's what's left of my UG that I got from gsmitchell. They were yellow when I got them, but it seems like they're coming back to life, slowy but surely. They're green again :biggrin:. It's just tough keeping these to stay rooted because of the cichlids. 









I was also finnally able to catch a couple of my Microrasbora erythromicron sparing in the open. These little guys can be pretty viscious against one another. They spar so much they're tearing each others fins to shreads.  They love it in the bigger tank.









Here's a nice lookin male. I wish I had a macro lens for these shots. 









FTS


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I love your scape. Looks great. Hope that UG pulls through for you!


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've always liked the look of a 40 breeder, and this has inspired me so much that I'm 100% sure I'll be getting one whenever I get tired of the 10g. Great layout, and I'm really impressed by the hardscape as well as the plant placement. Great tank!

Charlie


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks great!

One way to remove surface scum is to add some Purigen to your filter. It'll absorb the proteins and other stuff that make up the surface scum so there won't be any more


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

mizu-chan said:


> I love your scape. Looks great. Hope that UG pulls through for you!


 Thanks mizu! I'm really hoping the UG pulls through as well. I'm thinking of temporarily pulling out the cichlids into my old 39g until the UG settles. I like this plant too much to just let it wither away. 



CAM6467 said:


> I've always liked the look of a 40 breeder, and this has inspired me so much that I'm 100% sure I'll be getting one whenever I get tired of the 10g. Great layout, and I'm really impressed by the hardscape as well as the plant placement. Great tank!
> 
> Charlie


I'm glad I was able to inspire someone :wink:. I've got many inspirations on this forum as well. All you have to do is click through the majority of the threads on the first 2 pages in the journals section. 10g's have lots of potential... just use HoustonFishFanatic's 10g's as inspiration. :smile:
Thanks!



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> It looks great!
> 
> One way to remove surface scum is to add some Purigen to your filter. It'll absorb the proteins and other stuff that make up the surface scum so there won't be any more


Purigen ehh... After reading Seachems info on this product, they state that it absorbs nitrates as well. Now wouldn't that defeat the purpose of dosing the tank with nitrates? Is this product only used when needed, such as my surface scum case? Or can it stay inside the canister filter all the time? Mr. Logic tells me only when needed, correct?


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

Very nice Nick! The driftwood really gives character to your scape and all the plants are nicely placed. . If you get some problems with your ug, I can swap some for some of your limno again. All that is left with me browned and melted away.:icon_sad:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

4f1hmi said:


> Very nice Nick! The driftwood really gives character to your scape and all the plants are nicely placed. . If you get some problems with your ug, I can swap some for some of your limno again. All that is left with me browned and melted away.:icon_sad:


Damn bro, sorry to hear about the L. Guinea. Unfortunately I only have 4 sparse stems left from my batch as well. My 10g took a dump after going on vac for 4 days. Most my plants in there withered down to nothing. :icon_sad: If you have some UG FS, I'll gladly buy some. Once my Limno is back up I'll let you know for sure. Thanks man!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice. Looks a little more settled in in this shot. I love the color of that lotus.



speedie408 said:


> FTS


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

x2, hydrophyte. that lotus is gorgeous! i really like the layout of this tank, with the rocks on the one side and the DW on the other.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice. Looks a little more settled in in this shot. I love the color of that lotus.


That lotus is actually one of my fav plants in this tank. I had 2 of these beauties to start with but they didn't fit well when they were in my 39g so I had to get rid of the other one. I think this time, I'm going to actually let this one grow to the surface and flower **fingers crossed**. Now that would be something to catch for my photo collection. :smile:



demosthenes said:


> x2, hydrophyte. that lotus is gorgeous! i really like the layout of this tank, with the rocks on the one side and the DW on the other.


Thanks demosthenes! I really wish I had better/nicer looking rocks and wood to work with. With 2 kids and a stay at home mom, living on one source of income, it's hard to just buy what you want. All the rocks were free from my local river and I worked with it. :tongue: Glad you like it!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Great Job on the tank. Looks really good. I like the "free rocks", they fit the hardscape perfectly.

x3 on the lotus....!!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sportdriver said:


> Great Job on the tank. Looks really good. I like the "free rocks", they fit the hardscape perfectly.
> 
> x3 on the lotus....!!!!


Thanks Sportdriver! roud:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That really would be cool to get that lotus to bloom. I wonder how big the whole plant will need to grow before it has sufficient energy for flowering.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> That really would be cool to get that lotus to bloom. I wonder how big the whole plant will need to grow before it has sufficient energy for flowering.


I'm counting on it... I'm anticipating it to take over the whole right side surface area. 

BTW hydro, my PO said NO to the idea of a riparium :icon_frow. Thanks for the nice offer though.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> If you have some UG FS, I'll gladly buy some. Once my Limno is back up I'll let you know for sure. Thanks man!


Hey Nick! I think we will have to give a little more time before I crop my ug again. I'm trying to let it thicken out more and let it spread further. But they are healthy and nice with thicker leaves. The leaves are green and not pale. Fairly healthy right now.:icon_mrgr Will keep in touch


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> I'm counting on it... I'm anticipating it to take over the whole right side surface area.
> 
> BTW hydro, my PO said NO to the idea of a riparium :icon_frow. Thanks for the nice offer though.


Hey well the offer stands for whenever your parole board might review your case again.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

4f1hmi said:


> Hey Nick! I think we will have to give a little more time before I crop my ug again. I'm trying to let it thicken out more and let it spread further. But they are healthy and nice with thicker leaves. The leaves are green and not pale. Fairly healthy right now.:icon_mrgr Will keep in touch


Time... I got time . Just let me know when you're ready for a trade. 



hydrophyte said:


> Hey well the offer stands for whenever your parole board might review your case again.


hahaha :icon_cool She's a tough cookie. I can't even buy a motorcycle and that's what I _really_ want. :frown:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks excellent. You would never guess that it was only a week old!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> That looks excellent. You would never guess that it was only a week old!


Thanks cl! Tell that to the E. tennellus that's in the tank. It's already sending out runners.  

Update: Today I added 12 Amanos for the ground crew and took out all the Precilla's, Neons, and the 2 little albino ciclids. I'm thinking about a school of Rummynose or CPD's. We'll see.

All the fish did make it to a good home


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Microrasbora Erythromicron...one of my favorite nanos. : )
Great journal, very inspirational. Thanks!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dxiong5 said:


> Microrasbora Erythromicron...one of my favorite nanos. : )
> Great journal, very inspirational. Thanks!


Thanks Don! You need to hook me up with some CRS. I'm trying to get a little colony started. Let me know when you've got some.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

nicely done speedie


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks malay!

Well... I couldn't sleep since it's Friday so I decided to bust out the camera. Enjoy!

0. My other male Ram. This guy is the submissive one. I kinda see where they got the electric blue gene from.









1.









2.









3. Polygonium 'ruby'









4. Downoi is doing much better in the magic dirt compared to eco-complete.









5. I had to save my erio from the 10g so it's recovering in this tank now. 









6. Guess who?









7. The e. tennellus didn't waste no time adjusting. They seem to like the Turface gravel.









8. Last but not least. My very first CRS, courtesy of kvntran.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures. I'm glad I'm not tired too! I get to be the first to see these lovely photos


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

mizu-chan said:


> Gorgeous pictures. I'm glad I'm not tired too! I get to be the first to see these lovely photos


Thanks again mizu! Hurry up with your tank already! :wink:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a list of the new plants I just added to this tank as of today. I just couldn't resist my collectoritis :help:. Don't ask me how I made room for all these plants :eek5:. So much for my initial plans for an Iwagumi setup lol. 

1. Tonina 'belem'
2. Tonina 'fluvalitas'
3. Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'
4. Hygrophila Corymbosa var Compact
5. Rotala Indica 'Singapore'


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> 8. Last but not least. My very first CRS, courtesy of kvntran.


If yours end up breeding, I may have to buy some off of you

Great pictures! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> If yours end up breeding, I may have to buy some off of you
> 
> Great pictures! What kind of camera are you using?


haha I've barely started keeping Shrimp as of last week. I hope one day, I'll be able to get these guys to breed. I'll gladly share with you when the time comes. 

Whatever anyone says about Nikon, Canons are best :hihi:. I shoot with a 40D. That shot was taken with the 50mm f/1.8 lens.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pictures. I really gotta figure out how to get better shots, because my photography stinks.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Great pictures. I really gotta figure out how to get better shots, because my photography stinks.


Hydro, stop acting. You're shots are perfect all the time.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

speedie408 said:


>


No seriously this is such great color. Did that happen mostly inside the camera, or did you do more in PhotoShop? That lens is working out well for you too.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> No seriously this is such great color. Did that happen mostly inside the camera, or did you do more in PhotoShop? That lens is working out well for you too.


I did a little bit of post processing with the last batch of pics posted, but just very minor to make the pics kinda pop a little more. I usually just mess with exposure and a tad of saturation depending on what I see naturally. 

Here's the same pics right out the box for your comparison: all I did here was resize


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Great start, I can see this one maturing into a fantastic tank.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice tank and pics too.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ash and nemo, thanks to both of you for replying.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Some people may think I'm obsessed, and they could very well be right. Then again I see plenty of my fellow PT members that are just as guilty. Rock on guys!! Being in this hobby I feel like a kid all over again, why? Well, over the weekend I went to visit Aqua Forest Aquarium in SF and literally felt like a kid in a candy store. I wanted so many things it drove my wife nuts lol. Finally after a good 45 mins, we left with a few new plants to add to my new collection. Here's a few of them:


















and some update pics
R. Narrow green frm legomaniac









Lobellas 









R. macandra green - is this how they're suppose to look? The one's I've seen before have fat round leaves.









Blyxa japonica is starting to shed all the dead leaves and looking purty









Don't ask me why... my wife has fallen in love with bettas. It's her new baby.









and can't forget the good ol FTS









I love this obsession!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! The plants look fantastic! What a fast transformation!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> Wow! The plants look fantastic! What a fast transformation!


It must be this 'magic dirt' they're rooted in. :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> It must be this 'magic dirt' they're rooted in. :hihi:


Shh, don't tell Lego  He'll bust in here with his mts routine haha.
I'm sure mts is just as good, it's just personal preference.

I think that the macranda might be 'narrow leaf'


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> Shh, don't tell Lego  He'll bust in here with his mts routine haha.
> I'm sure mts is just as good, it's just personal preference.
> 
> I think that the macranda might be 'narrow leaf'


hahaha mts looks very promising from what I've seen with lego's tank and torpedobarb's. I'll most likely try it out in the future myself, but for now this magic dirt is the sh*znit haha. :hihi: I don't care how glorified it is. 

Didn't know there was a 'narrow leaf' sp. good to know.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

My ears are itching. What's this I hear? You guys and your overpriced aquadirt :hihi: And just for the record, I've never used mts. I use straight potting soil. One of these days though...

The tank's looking sick dude!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> I've never used mts. I use straight potting soil. One of these days though...


This I did not know


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

What fun! Beautiful pictures again! What an awesome tank!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> This I did not know


Yessir. Potting soil, clay gravel, and greensand. You should try it out


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> My ears are itching. What's this I hear? You guys and your overpriced aquadirt :hihi: And just for the record, I've never used mts. I use straight potting soil. One of these days though...
> 
> The tank's looking sick dude!


hahahaha damn I totally blanked out man. You told me this already. My bad lol. I gotta give potting soil a try too :hihi:. Thanks brother!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> What fun! Beautiful pictures again! What an awesome tank!


I never knew I'd love plants this much. Thanks hydro!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Your tank looks great! Love the plants, and the betta looks very pretty  

If you ever get a chance try a MTS I have it in my tank and I love it


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

funkyfish said:


> Your tank looks great! Love the plants, and the betta looks very pretty
> 
> If you ever get a chance try a MTS I have it in my tank and I love it


Thanks funky! Yeah, I actually picked him out for my wife. If it were up to her, we'd be stuck at the betta section for an hour.  I'll get a nice pic of him flaring one of these days. 

MTS is def in my book of to do's for this hobby. Or even what lego's using would be great too. :icon_mrgr


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

nice looking tank.

Don't put down the betta. That's a nice specimen. And I'm sure he has a great personality too. Throw in a few females for him and watch the fun.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> nice looking tank.
> 
> Don't put down the betta. That's a nice specimen. And I'm sure he has a great personality too. Throw in a few females for him and watch the fun.


Thanks mistergreen! When did I ever put that betta down lol? :hihi: He is a looker isn't he? My wife wants me to start breeding bettas again.... starting with this guy. I've got another male in a 2.5g working on his bubblenest and 2 females to try out. I'll post updates soon :icon_cool.

Bettas have really unique personalities and are never the same between 2 bettas... kinda like people I'd say. To get a successful breeding pair, it's not as easy as going to the lfs and buying one male and one female. Anyway I'll stop here.


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

o wow your tank looks great. the betta looks fantastic. Im looking forward to see this when the stems shoots up :icon_smil.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ryan_p said:


> o wow your tank looks great. the betta looks fantastic. Im looking forward to see this when the stems shoots up :icon_smil.


Ryan,

Thanks for the tag brother! These stems are growing pretty fast so hopefully by the end of next week I'll be able to post up a different set of pics of my tank progression.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Forgot to share a new plant I got from SFBAAP's. I just want to say, this club has a great group of people and everyone is extra nice and very generous with their plants. I'm very excited in becoming a new member. roud:

_Hygrophila sp. "Araguaia"_










Planted


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Thanks funky! Yeah, I actually picked him out for my wife. If it were up to her, we'd be stuck at the betta section for an hour.  I'll get a nice pic of him flaring one of these days.
> 
> MTS is def in my book of to do's for this hobby. Or even what lego's using would be great too. :icon_mrgr


You picked a beautiful betta, I am still debating if I want to get one for my 14g, don't know how it will do with cherry barbarians I am planing to put in there. 
 <----- that's what my hubby looks like after an hour in LFS I have to look at every plant, tank, and every betta too :hihi: 
He loves my tanks but I definitely more into them than he is 

I like that new plant you got


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

funkyfish said:


> You picked a beautiful betta, I am still debating if I want to get one for my 14g, don't know how it will do with cherry barbarians I am planing to put in there.
> <----- that's what my hubby looks like after an hour in LFS I have to look at every plant, tank, and every betta too :hihi:
> He loves my tanks but I definitely more into them than he is
> 
> I like that new plant you got


Thanks funky! 

Your husband sounds just like my wife lol. She likes my tanks but she doesn't like getting her hands wet, at all. I cant even rinse my plants in the kitchen sink cause it might "contaminate" her sink.  I'll try to get a nice flaring pic of the betta for you betta lovers.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a few pics (as promised) of the wifey's "other" babies. 

Lets get ready to rumble!!!!!!!!!!!:hihi:


----------



## creAtive (May 29, 2008)

wow great tank and betas! 
I'm looking to upgrade to a 40 gallon myself and am curious... what light do you got over that thing ?

a real inspiration, keep it up!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

creAtive said:


> wow great tank and betas!
> I'm looking to upgrade to a 40 gallon myself and am curious... what light do you got over that thing ?
> 
> a real inspiration, keep it up!


Thanks so much! I'm using 2 fixtures actually. A Nova Extreme 2x39w t5ho & el cheapo Fishneedit.com 2x39w t5ho fixture (this fixture already has a non working housing in less than 8 mos - damn POS) I only need 1 bulb off this fixture anyway, so it worked out. 

As for bulbs: 1 Geissman Aquaflora, 1 Geissman Midday, & 1 generic 10,000K


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

:iamwithst


----------



## creAtive (May 29, 2008)

so 3- t5's ha, now if only 3 bulb-ed fixtures were more prevalent

AND I cant decide if I want to shell out the extra cash for the ADA AS
any advice?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

creAtive said:


> so 3- t5's ha, now if only 3 bulb-ed fixtures were more prevalent
> 
> AND I cant decide if I want to shell out the extra cash for the ADA AS
> any advice?


AS is cheaper than Eco. And it has more nutrients :thumbsup:


----------



## creAtive (May 29, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> AS is cheaper than Eco. And it has more nutrients :thumbsup:


I can get Eco for 20 bucks a bag with no shipping charges from a LFS down the street AS is another story...or am I not looking in the right places?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

creAtive said:


> so 3- t5's ha, now if only 3 bulb-ed fixtures were more prevalent
> 
> AND I cant decide if I want to shell out the extra cash for the ADA AS
> any advice?


creAtive,

You can always get a 4 bulb t5 fixture and hang it to get your desired position. 

I've used eco complete in the past with no ill effects. It actually grows plants quite well to be honest. Just take a look at my 39g journal :hihi:. The only draw back is if you have hard water, you wont be able to grow any erios or toninas.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

creAtive said:


> I can get Eco for 20 bucks a bag with no shipping charges from a LFS down the street AS is another story...or am I not looking in the right places?


AS is $28 plus shipping for the large bag which has I think it was twice as much as the weight as the Eco and is loaded with tons of nutrients.

AS wins hands down IMO.

Great looking tank Speedie!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> AS is $28 plus shipping for the large bag which has I think it was twice as much as the weight as the Eco and is loaded with tons of nutrients.
> 
> AS wins hands down IMO.
> 
> Great looking tank Speedie!


Thanks Craig! 

Def AS FTW between the two as to who's the better substrate. For me with my current experience level, I'd even recomend using straight Turface Pro League (gobs of it too) since it's hella cheap and has excellent CEC. Hell, my blyxa japonicas, crypt, e. tennellus, tiger lotus, & polygonium sp. 'ruby', are all growing in that stuff in this tank. Quite well too.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Great looking scape. I really like the effect with the rocks and surrounding plants on the left. Your bettas are beautiful too.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> AS is $28 plus shipping for the large bag which has I think it was twice as much as the weight as the Eco and is loaded with tons of nutrients.
> 
> AS wins hands down IMO.
> 
> Great looking tank Speedie!


It may weight the same, but since AS is less dense and isn't packed with water, 20 lbs. of AS has more volume than 20 lbs. of eco. But since he can get eco for $20 a bag, I might just go with that, that's pretty cheap, but like I said, it's basically inert with a little bit of iron added.

The tank looks awesome, speedie!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ Thanks fellas.


----------



## creAtive (May 29, 2008)

thanks for everyone's input. I don't mean to hijack this great thread. again wonderful tanks speedie, i did see your 39 gallon tank a while ago and added to my favorites! and have been lurking/stalking.. for inspirational purposes of course


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

creAtive said:


> thanks for everyone's input. I don't mean to hijack this great thread. again wonderful tanks speedie, i did see your 39 gallon tank a while ago and added to my favorites! and have been lurking/stalking.. for inspirational purposes of course


Glad to help, my friend. roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Update time for those who are following this tank. 

So this is what happened in between the time that I last posted till now. I removed almost all of the R. macrandra 'green' because I didn't like how it was growing :angryfire. I replaced them with my 3 stems of Polygonium 'ruby' sitting behind the big rock. I also moved the Hygro compacts to the left side and trimmed the aromaticas down a bit. 

Tossed in some flame moss, superglued onto a black plastic mesh (right side) and Xmas moss (left side by the dropchecker). The melted UG is finnally showing signs of a bounceback. A few other new plants added were Ludwigia Pantanel, Hygrophila sp. "Araguaia", and Lagarosiphon madagascariensis.

Pics:

Left side









Right side









UG!! slowly but surely


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking good! In the first pic right in front of the hygros, what plant is that? Lindernia "India"?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Looking good! In the first pic right in front of the hygros, what plant is that? Lindernia "India"?


Good eye Adam. That's lindernia "India".


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet. I may have to get some of that from you at some point. That's one I've never grown before.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Sweet. I may have to get some of that from you at some point. That's one I've never grown before.


Did you want some right now? I just trimmed them and have a bunch of rooted stumps I can send your way.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Did you want some right now? I just trimmed them and have a bunch of rooted stumps I can send your way.


I don't really have room for them now, but some other time definitely :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


>


Is that Hygro Araguaia in the front right corner? Don't tell me you got that from SFBAAPS


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Is that Hygro Araguaia in the front right corner? Don't tell me you got that from SFBAAPS


Yup, I got it from the club on my first visit. I'm now a member too .


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Yup, I got it from the club on my first visit. I'm now a member too .


How many stems did you get? I also got a stem of Hygro Araguaia, and it's barely growing at all:hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You were there too? I only took 2 stems. They are growing but yeah, very slowly.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> You were there too? I only took 2 stems. They are growing but yeah, very slowly.


No, I was at a previous meeting in...July? Or sometime around there.


----------



## cannonj22 (Dec 7, 2004)

This tank is absolutely stunning. It really takes advantage of the depth allotted in a 40 breeder. I'm also a big fan of the color balance you've achieved. I normally do all green tanks, but the reds and oranges in here might make me think twice. Also your rams are gorgeous. I've never actually seen a photo do a ram justice, but yours still look amazing. How many are in there? Any pairs yet?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

cannonj22 said:


> This tank is absolutely stunning. It really takes advantage of the depth allotted in a 40 breeder. I'm also a big fan of the color balance you've achieved. I normally do all green tanks, but the reds and oranges in here might make me think twice. Also your rams are gorgeous. I've never actually seen a photo do a ram justice, but yours still look amazing. How many are in there? Any pairs yet?


Thanks cannonj,

I have 5 rams in there (3 males and 2 females). It's either my males are still too immature to successfully court my females or my females simply don't like them. :icon_conf I'll give them a little more time. I'm thinking of setting up another 10g strictly for breeding a pair when they decide to hook up.


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

your tanks is so colorful with all those different types of plants, i like it .


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ryan_p said:


> your tanks is so colorful with all those different types of plants, i like it .


Thank you ryan. 

I redid the entire right corner of the tank. I now know why some people prefer low tech/maint setups :help:. Stem plants just grow way too fast.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I read your journal all the way thru and I am so impressed. Beautiful Rams you have there, but your lotus is what I love the most. That is one of the nicest plants I've seen so far. Where did you get that beauty, sir?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

smoq said:


> I read your journal all the way thru and I am so impressed. Beautiful Rams you have there, but your lotus is what I love the most. That is one of the nicest plants I've seen so far. Where did you get that beauty, sir?


Thank you smoq! I love your rams more haha :hihi:. I got that lotus from a SFBAAPS member when I first started this hobby. I forgot his name but I remember he gave me a bunch of riccia and 'this' lotus :angel:. I just recently found out it has a daughter plant. I think Mr. legomaniac wanted my first daughter but if you're interested, I can let you know when another one pops up. 

I'm going to let it go all out in this tank. Hopefully it'll bloom for me. **crosses fingers** :smile:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Small change...

I kinda rescaped the right corner and mid back section of the tank. I think it looks a lot more balanced now since it is suppose to give a sloping effect. :wink: I took out most of the R. narrow 'green' but kept the nicer more developed stems. They're just not working out as a background plant for this tank. I then moved the aromaticas to the middle so the leaves can now flow with the water flow, since it likes to grow at an angle. This gave me the perfect oportunity to plant some wild plucked dwarf hair grass I found up in the Sierras this past weekend. :hihi: Oh yeah, also added 20 CPD's that I got from Ebichua. They aren't red/orange (at least I hope they'll turn red/orange at some point), but they sure are beautiful. Here's the updates for you all: 

Lemme know what you think guys :thumbsup::thumbsdow??


















2 male CPD's sparing 









Group pix :icon_smil Can anyone spot the 2 microrasbora erythromicron's?









That's all for now.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

the fish and plants look great!


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

CPDs are looking great. Sign me up to that lotus, we could make a trade when it'll pop up.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ Thanks fellas. 

smoq, I'll let you know bro.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Tank looks amazing. I love the rescape. Even though it is congregated towards the right side I am really feeling the balance in all the plants. Awesome!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Holy huge Blyxa bush!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks great! The CPDs are awesome. Do the bettas show any aggression towards the other fish?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

mizu-chan said:


> Tank looks amazing. I love the rescape. Even though it is congregated towards the right side I am really feeling the balance in all the plants. Awesome!


Thanks mizu. I'm trying to get the same sloping effect that Lego has with his 20 long:hihi:. I think in the beginning I just got caught up in the moment and just placed plants haphazardly. I didn't think anything out thoughroughly up till recently when everything started growing in. It's always a work in progress it seems like.



legomaniac89 said:


> Holy huge Blyxa bush!


Tell me about it man. I'm already thinking about getting rid of it all together. It'd make up some room for my growing UG, that's for sure :hihi:. We'll see what happens. 



dxiong5 said:


> Looks great! The CPDs are awesome. Do the bettas show any aggression towards the other fish?


Thanks Don. I've got the plakat male in there along with a lone female for him to flare for. I segregated the red male since the bloodfins like to pick at his flowing fins. The plakat male does fine in there with the occasional lunge to scare away the rams at times. Nothing too drastic I'd say.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Check out a little video I whipped together CLICK HERE. It's my very first time doing this so bare with me lol.


----------



## joejoe123 (Aug 22, 2006)

Are you still doing DIY co2 ??

Joey


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

joejoe123 said:


> Are you still doing DIY co2 ??
> 
> Joey


No. I'm currently using pressurized. DIY CO2 was definitely a great experience.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> No. I'm currently using pressurized. DIY CO2 was definitely a great experience.


Lol, I'm starting to hate DIY CO2, it's just not consistent, it randomly stops producing bubbles during the day...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

+


xximanoobxx said:


> Lol, I'm starting to hate DIY CO2, it's just not consistent, it r-andomly stops producing bubbles during the day...


The way I see it, DIY CO2 is a 'rights of passage' for all planted tank nuts. roud:. It's the "gateway concoction" that eventually leads to pressurized CO2 with their fancy regulators.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a small update of the growth. 










misteramano









Limno aromatica is getting a lovely red shade again since it's reached the surface


















R. Indica 









These bad boys love ADA AS. I started out with 3 and got this many now. woooT :icon_excl









E. tennellus 'micro' pink









Right side view - hair grass I found from the Sierra Mtns. It's been a week and no growth yet so I'm not sure how this plant will do. 









Does anyone know if this Crypt is really C. 'mioya'?? I'm lovin the orange stripe I'm getting from it in this tank. 









FTS from a distance









Thanks for viewing!


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

Neato! I dig the cardinals. did you have that much to start with or did they spread?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chonhzilla said:


> Neato! I dig the cardinals. did you have that much to start with or did they spread?


I started out with the same amount of plantlets pictured. All they did for me was bush out. Each bush you see there can easily be split into 10 plants. I'm gonna let them grow more. Very nice slow growing plant indeed.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow looking good Speedie! 
Plants look very healthy


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


> Wow looking good Speedie!
> Plants look very healthy


Gracias mi amigo:icon_excl


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Does anyone know if this Crypt is really C. 'mioya'?? I'm lovin the orange stripe I'm getting from it in this tank.


Pretty sure it is. The emersed growth looks identical to all the pics I've seen. The one you sent me that i'm growing emersed is really taking off now, so I'll hopefully get a spathe from it soon.

Tank's looking freakin awesome, by the way!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Pretty sure it is. The emersed growth looks identical to all the pics I've seen. The one you sent me that i'm growing emersed is really taking off now, so I'll hopefully get a spathe from it soon.
> 
> Tank's looking freakin awesome, by the way!


thanks Adam. 

Where can I find more information/pics of this plant? There's like nothing online available on it. Got any pics of your emmersed mioya?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what a beautiful tank you have there


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> thanks Adam.
> 
> Where can I find more information/pics of this plant? There's like nothing online available on it. Got any pics of your emmersed mioya?


Just about the only good info I can find on it is here. There's not much about Mi Oyas online anywhere.

I'll try to get pics up of the emersed one sometime tomorrow. I just downgraded my lighting a bit and the crypts seem to love it. The Mi Oya has doubled in size since then


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

nick
your tank looking real nice!!! how long does it take for everything to grown and nice like that


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Got any pics of your emmersed mioya?


Your wish is my command


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

kali said:


> nick
> your tank looking real nice!!! how long does it take for everything to grown and nice like that


Thanks bro. 

It's been a little over a month and 1/2 since I set this tank up. So not long at all except for the UG. Most of it melted away and now what's left has slowly been coming back. Nothing like what other members have in their tanks though. UG doesn't like me .



legomaniac89 said:


> Your wish is my command


Awesome. I saw that one already.  They look totally different submersed. I like the submersed form much more though. The emmersed form looses the 'tiger' striping.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> It's been a little over a month and 1/2 since I set this tank up. So not long at all except for the UG. Most of it melted away and now what's left has slowly been coming back. Nothing like what other members have in their tanks though. UG doesn't like me .


 good job roud: my tank is been up for about almost a month now , so far aint none but trouble and aint even good as half as your tank .


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

kali said:


> good job roud: my tank is been up for about almost a month now , so far aint none but trouble and aint even good as half as your tank .


Never surrender! Keep at it until you find that equation that will sustain a nice healthy tank. It takes a few trial and error runs at first but once you get it, it becomes second nature. roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So I got this bright idea from Ebichua after seeing his tanks: Wallyworld Goosneck clip lamps :hihi:. They were extremely cheap, efficient, and very effective. I tossed in a few 6500K twirly bulbs and viola, PEARL CENTRAL! :biggrin: 









The new lights triggered this guy to pearl, which I've never seen like this before (L. Glandulosa)









New plants! Thanks to Ebichua!
R. butterfly 









Super rare plants that I forgot the name of the middle one :icon_lol: Cryptocoryne Hudoroi 









the tall one in the middle... & Eleocharis 'belem' in the mix 









FTS









That's all for now. Thanks for looking and hope you enjoyed the update.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

tank looks great.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, looks great! Do the clips touch the water?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks niptek and Don.

As for the clips, they do touch the water but no part of the wire touches. The clips are also hard plastic, not metal. I was skeptical at first as well but the clips actually have quite the grip and I placed the rims of the light housing over the rim of the tanks to ensure they don't loose their positions.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

Wouldn't that break the glass or something? Cuz I'm scared to do that to my mini-m.
You also got the R. butterfly from Ebichua?
Nice looking tank, I also have a hudoroi but I paid full price for it 

John


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

xximanoobxx said:


> Wouldn't that break the glass or something? Cuz I'm scared to do that to my mini-m.
> You also got the R. butterfly from Ebichua?
> Nice looking tank, I also have a hudoroi but I paid full price for it
> 
> John


The clamps have rubber at the tips of them for cushion so that def helps keep them in place. I was well aware of that as well, that's why the rims are placed on top of one another for added support. 

Great investment if you're on a tight budget. roud:

The butterfly was his private collection. He hooked it up with all the plants since we're in the same plant club. roud: Plus I sold him my old 39g for cheap. :icon_wink


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

SFBAAPS??? I joined that club recently.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yup. Attend the monthly plant swaps bro. Great community. Just get to know people and sooner than you think, your tank will be swarming with plants you've never even heard of lol.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> p
> FTS


Your tank is looking fantastic. I think you only set this one up a little while ago. Excellent picture-taking too.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Your tank is looking fantastic. I think you only set this one up a little while ago. Excellent picture-taking too.


Gracias mi amigo! It's been about a month and 1/2 now. Things are doing much better than I expected except or the UG. I planted the belem over them, but let's see how they do with the new lights.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So I took out more than half of the humongously rediculous Blyxa bush. If I remember correctly, I only started out with 10 plants, and just the ones I took out yielded me 30 plants. WOW! This plant don't mess around. Anyway, if anyone needs some Blyxa Japonica, here's my FS thread 'CLICK ME'


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was able to share some blyxa with a few members and this is what I left myself with:









The plants are lovin these new lights. I'm pretty impressed :hihi:. Just look at the R. Green sp. 'narrow' in that pic above compared to the pics before... I can't wait for things to start growing the way they should've been.

I forgot to mention, I added 2 Neon Green Gobies (I forget the latin name). These guys really do eat thread algae by the strands. I love these bad boys.


----------



## kurosuto (May 20, 2009)

ahh just chimed in on your journal. saw the bokeh in your pics. good choice with the nifty fifty. i use a 50mm f1.4 usm from canon as well. pretty sick primes. i love the bokehs of the primes a lot more than my friends 24-70 2.8L. 

great tank btw. whats the purple/red leave plant anyways?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was fortunate enough to have gotten some Blyxa. They are looking great, thanks!



kurosuto said:


> great tank btw. whats the purple/red leave plant anyways?


Tiger Lotus...?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

kurosuto said:


> ahh just chimed in on your journal. saw the bokeh in your pics. good choice with the nifty fifty. i use a 50mm f1.4 usm from canon as well. pretty sick primes. i love the bokehs of the primes a lot more than my friends 24-70 2.8L.
> 
> great tank btw. whats the purple/red leave plant anyways?


Thank you kurosuto! You've got one of the lens I want :icon_wink if I was to upgrade my 'nifty fifty'. Awesome Lens my friend. I agree with you totally about the prime lens. I use to own a 135L and that sucker took the best looking portraits EVER. Bokeh was one of the best I've seen, unfortunately I had to sell it to be able to afford my 40D body.



dxiong5 said:


> I was fortunate enough to have gotten some Blyxa. They are looking great, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger Lotus...?


It's a weed bro. I'm starting to hate how fast some of these plants grow. Glad you're liking them. 

There's 2 plants that are purplish/red... the one with the big leaves are Tiger Lotus, the other plant is Ludwigia Glandulosa (stem plant).


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow, another nice tank, together with your 10g~!! 
the fishes are looking good too.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just another small update:

Nice glassware from brohawk









This lotus is spitting out daughters left n right. I sold 2 and got 2 more developing.









Cryptocoryne Hoduroi (possible misspelling :eek5 I love the leaf texture on this plant. It just spit out 2 new leaves since I planted it. 









FTS









Thanks for looking guys! Feel free to critique, suggest, etc. I'm open to anything.


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

I really like how your Downoi grows low. When I had mine, it would grow up like stem plant.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Matsu49 said:


> I really like how your Downoi grows low. When I had mine, it would grow up like stem plant.


Yeah, this stuff stays fairly low for me and they actually send out daughter plants faster than I expected. I started out with only 4 plants if my memory serves me correct. Very easy plant to grow with ADA AS. I couldn't grow this plant at all when I was running eco-complete.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

beautiful 40! I can't wait to set mine up later this week!


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Just another small update:
> 
> Nice glassware from brohawk


What plant is that under the glassware? It looks like it has cool texture.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome shots as usual! I'm getting a Mini-M soon (in transit). It's used, but I got it for a decent price. Hoping to start a planted nano or Iwagumi in the near future (after I buy a new clutch for my car :icon_cry.



Solid said:


> What plant is that under the glassware? It looks like it has cool texture.


I believe that is Downoi and what they were talking about previously about how it grows nice and low. Nick, let us know when you have shoots of these to sell!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Solid said:


> What plant is that under the glassware? It looks like it has cool texture.


dxiong5 answered you correctly. It's indeed downoi. :thumbsup:



dxiong5 said:


> Awesome shots as usual! I'm getting a Mini-M soon (in transit). It's used, but I got it for a decent price. Hoping to start a planted nano or Iwagumi in the near future (after I buy a new clutch for my car :icon_cry.
> 
> I believe that is Downoi and what they were talking about previously about how it grows nice and low. Nick, let us know when you have shoots of these to sell!


Don,

I'll hook you up with some downoi when I have some to spare. Maybe within another month bro. Can't go wrong with ADA tanks dude. Make sure you post up a journal on it :smile:. Oh and, get an automatic! :tongue:


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

How do you like the Nova Extreme light? I was thinking of getting the same one for the 46g I am buying. It is either the Nova or Fishneedit.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm loving your Downoi! I wish I still had some


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

FloridaFishGuy said:


> How do you like the Nova Extreme light? I was thinking of getting the same one for the 46g I am buying. It is either the Nova or Fishneedit.


I actually like the Nova. It's been good to me, and has polished reflectors. I'm not exactly sure what your exact tank demensions are but unless you're doing a low tech tank, the same 2x39W Nova Extreme t5ho light will not be enough for your tank. As for the fishneedit light, I'm running it on one bulb only (it's been broke), along with my Nova and 2x27W flourescent 6500K twirly bulbs. 

Truthfully, if I were to do it again knowing what I know now, I'd probablly get something with 4 bulbs. That way I wouldn't have cut myself short on supply. 

The Nova is a decent light for the money, but stay away from the fishneedit. It's just too cheap for my taste at least.



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I'm loving your Downoi! I wish I still had some


I'll probally have some to trade soon. I'll let you know.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Don,
> 
> I'll hook you up with some downoi when I have some to spare. Maybe within another month bro. Can't go wrong with ADA tanks dude. Make sure you post up a journal on it :smile:. Oh and, get an automatic! :tongue:


Sounds good! LOL, manuals were what every kid wanted, I have a 1990 240SX, so the clutch is pretty old. I'm definitely thinking about an automatic. 

Since you're on the topic of lighting, what would you recommend for a 29 gallon tank? I know it depends on plants etc., but what's the bare minimum light system you'd suggest? I have a standard AGA 20 watt fluorescent light now and even my java ferns and anubias are struggling.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dxiong5 said:


> Sounds good! LOL, manuals were what every kid wanted, I have a 1990 240SX, so the clutch is pretty old. I'm definitely thinking about an automatic.
> 
> Since you're on the topic of lighting, what would you recommend for a 29 gallon tank? I know it depends on plants etc., but what's the bare minimum light system you'd suggest? I have a standard AGA 20 watt fluorescent light now and even my java ferns and anubias are struggling.


I'm just messin wit you bro. When I was younger, I went through 2 Integras, 3 Civics, and a Dodge Ram van. All were manuals and I loved driving them all. I got old and lazy so I opted for an automatic, plus the wife didn't know how to drive stick and I wasn't about to teach her. 

You got a nice ride man. It's a Drift King! :tongue:

You cant go wrong with t5ho lighting. I think with that tank, as long as you get a fixture with 2 bulbs at the corrrected lengh of your tank, you'd be perfect. If it ends up being too much light, you can always suspend it from conduit piping.


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

What kind of stand are you using for your 40B?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

FloridaFishGuy said:


> What kind of stand are you using for your 40B?


I got it from Petco.com for a great price. The quality is top notch. Of course some people are handy enough to build their own stands, but I don't even have a garage, let alone a saw. That's why I opted to buy this stand:

Aquatic Fundamentals 50/65G Upright Aquarium Stand








I think they're going for $109 shipped atm, since they are having a free shipping deal right now if you buy anything over $50. roud:


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

looks very good!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Nick; not drifting much these days with a dead clutch 
Nice car list 

I'll check out that light suggestion.


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

speedie408 said:


> I actually like the Nova. It's been good to me, and has polished reflectors. I'm not exactly sure what your exact tank dimensions are but unless you're doing a low tech tank, the same 2x39W Nova Extreme t5ho light will not be enough for your tank. As for the fishneedit light, I'm running it on one bulb only (it's been broke), along with my Nova and 2x27W flourescent 6500K twirly bulbs.
> 
> Truthfully, if I were to do it again knowing what I know now, I'd probably get something with 4 bulbs. That way I wouldn't have cut myself short on supply.
> 
> The Nova is a decent light for the money, but stay away from the fishneedit. It's just too cheap for my taste at least.


I have actually decided to just go ahead and get a 40B. The 46G BF has a leak and I don't want to deal with fixing it. I will probably either the Nova or a Catalina 36" 3x36w T5HO. It will be low tech to start but I will probably get co2 at some point. I am leaning towards the catalina because it is top quality and I can use the 3 lights if I get co2 or just 1-2 without.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice stand Nick. I had a similar one before. Like the clean lines and black finish.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

FloridaFishGuy said:


> I have actually decided to just go ahead and get a 40B. The 46G BF has a leak and I don't want to deal with fixing it. I will probably either the Nova or a Catalina 36" 3x36w T5HO. It will be low tech to start but I will probably get co2 at some point. I am leaning towards the catalina because it is top quality and I can use the 3 lights if I get co2 or just 1-2 without.


If you can afford a Catalina, go for it. I've heard nothing but good stuff about their lights and also that they will custom build fixtures for you. For a 40breeder 2x39W t5ho lights will def be low tech. I'm not familiar with any 3x39W fixtures, but I'm sure Cat will build you one. Just make sure you get the bulbs spread out evenly depthwise (front to back). If you have any doubts at all wheather or not you'll be going high tech later down the line, get a 4 bulb fixture. 



malaybiswas said:


> Nice stand Nick. I had a similar one before. Like the clean lines and black finish.


Def a stand that I would recommend for anyone. roud: Thanks Malay!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

hi speedie, i'm sure it's listed somewhere but i'm too lazy at the moment to look. what bulbs are you using? you have one of the warmest looking tanks around. is it the camera settings? anyway, the tank looks great!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> hi speedie, i'm sure it's listed somewhere but i'm too lazy at the moment to look. what bulbs are you using? you have one of the warmest looking tanks around. is it the camera settings? anyway, the tank looks great!


Thanks OP! 

Here's my bulb list:

- 2x27W 6500K twirly bulbs 
- 3000K t5ho 39W GE bulb
- 1xGeissman Aquafloura 39w t5ho
- 1xGeissman Midday 39w t5ho

I'm guessing the warmness you're referring to must be from the 3000K & the 6500K twirlies. I been trying not to adjust any coloring on Photoshop now. I've only been resizing and adding borders lately.


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

speedie408 said:


> If you can afford a Catalina, go for it. I've heard nothing but good stuff about their lights and also that they will custom build fixtures for you. For a 40breeder 2x39W t5ho lights will def be low tech. I'm not familiar with any 3x39W fixtures, but I'm sure Cat will build you one. Just make sure you get the bulbs spread out evenly depthwise (front to back). If you have any doubts at all wheather or not you'll be going high tech later down the line, get a 4 bulb fixture.


This is the 3 Bulb fixture. They can make it 3' for the same price. This is the 4 bulb fixture. That one is way too expensive for my taste. I would have to get the Odyssea if I wanted 4 bulbs since it is only $100.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

FloridaFishGuy said:


> This is the 3 Bulb fixture. They can make it 3' for the same price. This is the 4 bulb fixture. That one is way too expensive for my taste. I would have to get the Odyssea if I wanted 4 bulbs since it is only $100.


The 3 bulb fixture is def an awesome deal. It even comes with 2 independant power cords. However it may not work for a high tech tank but since you're only doing a low tech tank, it'll be perfect.


----------



## Retrogamer82 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Speedie,
I've seen you mention a couple of times that the 2217 isn't enough for the 40BDR without a powerhead correct? If you could choose a reasonable filter for it, what your choice be?

Thanks!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Retrogamer82 said:


> Hey Speedie,
> I've seen you mention a couple of times that the 2217 isn't enough for the 40BDR without a powerhead correct? If you could choose a reasonable filter for it, what your choice be?
> 
> Thanks!


First of all, welcome to TPT.

I can't really answer your question with a solid answer because this canister filter is my very first one since I've started planted tanks. I would suggest to get something with a little bit more flow than a 2217. If you don't mind using a powerhead, the 2217 would be perfect.


----------



## Retrogamer82 (Oct 13, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> First of all, welcome to TPT.
> 
> I can't really answer your question with a solid answer because this canister filter is my very first one since I've started planted tanks. I would suggest to get something with a little bit more flow than a 2217. If you don't mind using a powerhead, the 2217 would be perfect.


Thanks! I had a planted tank about 8 years ago in college and while it was nothing compared to what I've seen since, it wasn't too shabby. It is amazing how this hobby has grown thanks in large part to the internet (Just made myself feel old:icon_frow).

The other day I was strolling through a pet store that was selling off all of its fish supplies and I came across the last tank and stand they had. It was a new 40 gal breeder and a solid wood stand for 100 dollars and I couldn't pass it up. In fact, right after I purchased it two other people tried to buy it. I didn't even know what made it a "breeder" tank (but I immediately liked its unusual depth ha). Needless to say I have been rereading up on the hobby mostly here on these forums and have especially enjoyed this thread and your tank. So I may shoot another question or two your way before its over if that's alright.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Retrogamer82 this is another welcome to TPT. 

You will like that 40 breeder. That is a perfect shape for a planted tank.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Retrogamer82 said:


> Thanks! I had a planted tank about 8 years ago in college and while it was nothing compared to what I've seen since, it wasn't too shabby. It is amazing how this hobby has grown thanks in large part to the internet (Just made myself feel old:icon_frow).
> 
> The other day I was strolling through a pet store that was selling off all of its fish supplies and I came across the last tank and stand they had. It was a new 40 gal breeder and a solid wood stand for 100 dollars and I couldn't pass it up. In fact, right after I purchased it two other people tried to buy it. I didn't even know what made it a "breeder" tank (but I immediately liked its unusual depth ha). Needless to say I have been rereading up on the hobby mostly here on these forums and have especially enjoyed this thread and your tank. So I may shoot another question or two your way before its over if that's alright.


It's never too late to get back into the game. That's usually how hobbies end up. You like it today, drop it tomorrow, then a year (sometimes 8) later you find yourself waste deep in it yet again. :icon_lol: 

This forum is a great place to gain all the help you need to get your new tank up and running. There's quite a few members on here who have a ton of experience with planted tanks. You are more than welcome to pm me anytime even though I am not nearly as experienced as our other members, I'll try my best to assist or point you in the right direction. 

Great choice on a 40B and that's an awesome deal. Have fun with it and don't forget to post up a journal so we can follow it. roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So I found out that the added light is givng me a slight case of thread algae. Since 2 days ago I've been cutting down the light by half and dosing Excel. It's already showing good receeding signs. I think I'm finally getting all the kinks worked out of this tank and got the ferts regimen, co2, and lights nailed down. 

I hacked down the tiger lotus since it was getting too bushy rather than tall how I want it. The Rotala sp. 'butterfly' is also doing quite well and bushing out quite a bit, granted I started with only 6 small stems. 









Crypt. Hudorio growing fairly quick now that it's settled in.









Rotala sp. rotundafolia









New plant from Crispino, Eichornia diversifolia - This plant looks like a little underwater palm tree. Very nice! I can already tell it'll look cool once it fills in the background. 









Sexy Ludwigia Glandulosa - After having this plant for a long time, it's finally throwing out a gang of side shoots. Propogation will be very soon for this beauty. 









Ranunculus Inundatus - got like 4 nodes from legomaniac a couple weeks ago and it's taken off since then. Sending out runners very quick. Awesome plant! 









My little foreground is finally starting to show some progress. The eleocharis 'belem' is sending out little runners all over and the UG... well it's still struggling. I don't know why I can't grow UG in my tank. 









FTS









Thanks for looking guys/ladies!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pictures boss. Those plants of yours have beautiful colors.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Great pictures boss. Those plants of yours have beautiful colors.


Thanks guy! I'm telling you, it's that magic ADA dirt. It's worth every penny


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

Man, I saw that Ranunculus plant at AFA. They were selling them for 4 dollars per plant. I was like uhhh, no thanks. They look really nice though. I was considering it though


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

xximanoobxx said:


> Man, I saw that Ranunculus plant at AFA. They were selling them for 4 dollars per plant. I was like uhhh, no thanks. They look really nice though. I was considering it though


Once I get more plants from these, I'll hook you up with some starter nodes. Just remind me in about a month or so. 4 bucks a node is pretty ridiculous though. :icon_lol:


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome tank!!! How do you keep your tiger lotus low and bushy??? my lotus keeps trying to grow tall toward the surface :angryfire



speedie408 said:


> Just another small update:
> 
> 
> This lotus is spitting out daughters left n right. I sold 2 and got 2 more developing.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Beautiful pics of beautiful plants. Keep up the good work.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Is the C. hudoroi losing the bullation in the leaves as it grows in?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

tinytim_inches said:


> Awesome tank!!! How do you keep your tiger lotus low and bushy??? my lotus keeps trying to grow tall toward the surface :angryfire


tinytim,

Thanks man. I'm thinking it's gotta be my lights. When this plant was in my 39g, I did not have as much light as this tank. I can't say it's the substrate for this plant because it's actually siting in Turface, not ADA AS. If you look at my first post on this journal thread, you can differentiate where the Turface was placed in the tank. 

Added lights come at a cost so trot carefully if you're going to try this. I had a small thread algae outbreak already. It sure helps propagation, that's for sure. 



cah925 said:


> Beautiful pics of beautiful plants. Keep up the good work.


Thanks cah! same to you bro. roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Is the C. hudoroi losing the bullation in the leaves as it grows in?


Adam,

This Hudoroi submersed leaves are coming out with bullation. You can't really tell from the pics. Give it a few more weeks, hopefully the leaves will get bigger for better pics.


----------



## Retrogamer82 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update, great stuff! The Ludwigia Glandulosa is just about perfect I'd say. Hopefully that UG will come around for you.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Retrogamer82 said:


> Thanks for the update, great stuff! The Ludwigia Glandulosa is just about perfect I'd say. Hopefully that UG will come around for you.


It's just been so long... I've already given up on this damn UG, that's why I planted the belem around it. When I first got it, it was pretty much almost dead (yellow in color). It's been over 2 months now and it's barely starting to send out a few runners. I haven't yanked them out yet so, we'll just have to see how they do. I'm still waiting for that magic UG 'take off' that I've been hearing about lol.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

Good stuff! I love your plant selection! I have a ton of that Eichornia diversifolia in my 40g too, its pearling up a storm!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ski,

E. diversifolia is def a nice plant man. I'm loving it. 


As for an update: I got a new ceramic diffuser for 10 bucks shipped off Ebay. It took 3 weeks to get here but it's just pure awesomeness. Such fine little bubbles from this thing. I also decided to do a small rescape since it was getting a bit overgrown.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

The tank looks awesome  
I can not wait to get me some pressurized CO2.... Oh the possibilities once I get it :hihi:


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

My assumtion is your Watersprite will erase all other options! Hmmm...10gal's of watersprite? LOL

Very nice tank BTW, Speedie...I like your fish too...so be sure to keep including px of them!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Funky - there's no such thing as wasting CO2. Just imagine that 

demon - got any special requests? Would you like to see how 300 Betta looks like?


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

How are the toninas treating you? Which one's easier to keep? Fluviatilis or belem?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rainier,

I'd have to pick the belem. It grows at a moderate pace but rather than growing tall they like to send out new stems from the mother stem. I only started with 4 stems a month ago.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh dang, the growth is not too bad for belem. I heard fluvitalis grows slower. A 20 gallon tonina/eriocaulon/syngonanthus would be nice.  Probably going to be my next project.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

xximanoobxx said:


> Oh dang, the growth is not too bad for belem. I heard fluvitalis grows slower. A 20 gallon tonina/eriocaulon/syngonanthus would be nice.  Probably going to be my next project.


Tom barr was saying in order to make fluvitalis grow side stems, you gotta let the stem float at the surface. If you just plant the stem it will only grow tall and won't bush. 

Even with hard Santa Clara county water, these plants can grow with the use of ADA AS. Do it.


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

How do you like those Aquaflora bulbs?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice looking tank!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Matsu49 said:


> How do you like those Aquaflora bulbs?


I love these bulbs. They're still going strong after about 6mos into the purchase now. All the rave reviews you've probably read already are all true. 



hbosman said:


> Very nice looking tank!


Thanks bosman :thumbsup:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, this is looking great. Seriously man, you did an awesome job scaping this tank. If I hadn't been following this from the beginning, I'd never guess that it's only been up for two months.

I believe that right at the beginning of this journal, you said:


speedie408 said:


> Thanks Adam! 2 months from now, I'm hoping it'll be well overgrown. That's only if all goes well with no algae blooms.


I'm pretty sure it's well overgrown .


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Adam,

haha thanks bro. I've been meaning ask you... do you have any eleocharis 'belem' to offer? I'm thinking about getting rid of all my e. tennellus so I need more belem to fill that corner. 

My only gripe about this tank is the foreground. It sure is taking its sweet time. The downoi may easily overtake the UG and belem if this keeps up.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I will in a couple of weeks. It still has a bit of growing to do before I'll need to thin it out again. I'll have some of that Giant Hairgrass and probably the normal sized hairgrass pretty soon too.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> demon - got any special requests? Would you like to see how 300 Betta looks like?


No requests though I would like to see those bettas...which are what ones BTW?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> I will in a couple of weeks. It still has a bit of growing to do before I'll need to thin it out again. I'll have some of that Giant Hairgrass and probably the normal sized hairgrass pretty soon too.


Cool. If I don't get any before then, I'll hit you up for some. Can't wait to see your new scape man. 



demonbreedr16 said:


> No requests though I would like to see those bettas...which are what ones BTW?


They're in my other thread here. I'm also going to start a new journal on breeding Betta Albimargrinata very soon so, stay tuned :icon_cool.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

what is your lighting schedule??? and also wpg??? ...I'm starting a 40 breeder and I want to replicate your success especially with the lotus!



speedie408 said:


> tinytim,
> 
> Thanks man. I'm thinking it's gotta be my lights. When this plant was in my 39g, I did not have as much light as this tank. I can't say it's the substrate for this plant because it's actually siting in Turface, not ADA AS. If you look at my first post on this journal thread, you can differentiate where the Turface was placed in the tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

tinytim_inches said:


> what is your lighting schedule??? and also wpg??? ...I'm starting a 40 breeder and I want to replicate your success especially with the lotus!


The wpg rule doesn't apply to t5ho lighting because it's newer technology with higher efficeincy, given the same wattage as other florescent lights. That being said, 3 t5ho bulbs will be enough light to grow almost anything in a 40B.

I got my lights on a timer for 8 hrs/day.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just posting pictures for all to enjoy. 

Also got some new fish  *Microrasbora kubotai* - I love these fish! They have this shiny green sheen to them that looks awesome under the right light. They also school very well. 


















Mircrorasbora erythromicron - remains one of my fav nano fish 









Limnophilia aromatica - one of my fav stem plants


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Kubotai!  

Microrasbora Kubotai (and Nana for that matter) are such underappreciated fish, personally I perfer them over anything like erythromicron or CPDs.

Your tank is amazing, your shots are so dark on my moniter though.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Nick, you want my lone L. aromatica? I don't have a place for it lol. I also have the Hygrophylia Araguia as well if you want it too, I don't want to throw them away . I got too happy taking the plants from the meet, I'm just floating them >.<

Also, where'd you get the kubotai?

Tanks looking good man!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Dollface. I thought these shots were kinda dark too. Sorry, I was too excited to post the new fish  

The moment I saw these fish, I just had to have them. So now 20 of them are swimming in my tank. Oh... I traded my CPD's for them


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

beautiful tank as always!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Fantastic photography. I really enjoyed these pics you posted.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice pics, thanks for the update! What are you feeding your fish? I have trouble with some of my CPDs eating well: I feed them crushed tetra flakes, decapped brine shrimp eggs, and no carb micropellets; also supplement live baby brine shrimp. Some are nice and plump (I'm thinking they are females from their coloration) but some are thin and sickly. 

ps. Looking forward to those plants!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you guys. 

Don - I fed my cpd's from live blackworms to hikari micropellets. They were pigs and were far from shy. I think decapped bbs are way too small if you're feeding adult cpd's. 

Dollface - have you had any experience breeding the kubotias? If so please share your experience with me, if you don't mind.


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

I've kept Kubotais the better part of a year in both very soft water and upper single digits hardness and have yet to see any spawning behavior. So little info on the net about them unfortunately but by far my favorite fish too.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those are really cool little fish. I had never heard of either one of those.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> Don - I fed my cpd's from live blackworms to hikari micropellets. They were pigs and were far from shy. I think decapped bbs are way too small if you're feeding adult cpd's.
> 
> Dollface - have you had any experience breeding the kubotias? If so please share your experience with me, if you don't mind.


No, I haven't even kept them, I'm saving getting some for a dream display tank. I have looked for information about breeding them but I've had no luck (Everything that turns up is about CPDs).


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your plants are beautiful. I'm jealous of your downoi. After filling my foreground, mine is beginning to melt. It's an aggravating plant for me.  I've heard of this happening to others as well.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I guess I'll try to do the leg work on getting this species a breeding journal. Wish me luck . 

Texgal - I found out downoi loves a nutrient rich substrate and softer h2o. High light and co2 is a given if you want it to bush rather then growing tall.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wonderful display. You are really honing in on those camera skills!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

sewing,

Thank you! I'm happy to share whenever I can. Glad you like my mediocre photography. :icon_redf


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just wondering what kind of ferts are you dosing.


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

Just clicked across this journal and WOW, looked at the pics from page one and skipped to 15 and what an adventure those last 14 pages must have been. Good lookin stuff man one of my favorites most def suuuuubscribed


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Matsu49 - I'm dosing dry ferts on a modified EI regimen. Pretty much just watching my plants now for signs of deficiencies and dose according to what I think they need. 

DrinkTheYeastMix - lol cool SN. Thanks! You missed the last pics on page 14 though  Glad you like it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Well, I guess I'll try to do the leg work on getting this species a breeding journal. Wish me luck .
> 
> Texgal - I found out downoi loves a nutrient rich substrate and softer h2o. High light and co2 is a given if you want it to bush rather then growing tall.


I have ADA AquaSoil and high light and CO2. Not sure what the problem is. I've just found it a finicky plant! :icon_neut


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> I have ADA AquaSoil and high light and CO2. Not sure what the problem is. I've just found it a finicky plant! :icon_neut


Strange. I'd say ferts have a good amount of say in it too but then you dose your tank too so I don't know what to tell you Tex. I find it really hard to grow Ludwigia sp. 'pantenal' in my tank (most likely cause of my hard water). Now that's a finicky plant. :thumbsdow


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Time for an update 

El Sol









Neon goby









New glandulosa growth









Mini Xmas moss wall









Green microrasbora again









Synadontis lucipinnis cat swimming amonst the eleocharis 'belem' hair grass.









My solo albino bristle nose pleco. 









"legomaniac's" belem hair grass - this stuff is alot taller than the belem I have growing already. 









Nisea Triflora (Super rare plant) from Ebichua 









What's the name of this lotus??









FTS









Hope you guys like the new update.


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Hope you guys like the new update.


Like it? Your tank is possibly THE reason im going 40breeder.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome, as usual!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> What's the name of this lotus??


Nymphaea micrantha. And WOW that tank is looking good! Seriously, everything contrasts so well. I might steal your FTS picture for my computer wallpaper


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Your tank looks sweet man. Much much different than what I saw.

I too am struggling somewhat with downoi but they are not melting like Texgal's. More of stunted growth I guess. I need to replenish the substrate ferts.

Hey, when you have some of the eleocharis 'belem' (your shorter one), I would like to get some. Please do let me know when you have some to sell. I have some, but I think those are like lego's taller variety. I am looking for some really substrate hugging foreground plant other than UG (which I got from dollface)

And did I mention, the fish are awesome as well. Where did you get those, local or from forum?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, great update Nick. The goby looks awesome. I though about going with a 40 br too, but no room at the moment : (


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

Did you pick up the stiphodon goby from invertz? If not where?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

DrinkTheYeastMix said:


> Like it? Your tank is possibly THE reason im going 40breeder.


 Thanks DTYM! The dimensions are pretty sick for scapes. You'll love it man. :thumbsup:



demonbreedr16 said:


> Awesome, as usual!


 Thanks demonbreedr! :icon_mrgr



legomaniac89 said:


> Nymphaea micrantha. And WOW that tank is looking good! Seriously, everything contrasts so well. I might steal your FTS picture for my computer wallpaper


 Steal away. I'm not in it for the money  Just glad you like it bro. Thanks for the plant clarification too. :thumbsup:



malaybiswas said:


> Your tank looks sweet man. Much much different than what I saw.
> 
> I too am struggling somewhat with downoi but they are not melting like Texgal's. More of stunted growth I guess. I need to replenish the substrate ferts.
> 
> ...


 Thanks malay. Try sticking root tabs down there see if it helps with the downoi. I know it's the ADA magic dirt that did the trick for me. So far, so good *fingers crossed*. I couldn't grow that plant if my life depended on it when I was using eco-complete. 

My original belem I got from Ebichua is starting to spread a little quicker now. I will def let you know when I got some avail. It's a ground hugger plant foshow! 

Which fish are you speaking of? I got most of my new fish from Rick. PM me for details. 



dxiong5 said:


> Wow, great update Nick. The goby looks awesome. I though about going with a 40 br too, but no room at the moment : (


Thanks brother! Make room dude. These tanks are awesome and you'll love the depth. 



RianS said:


> Did you pick up the stiphodon goby from invertz? If not where?


Rian, 
I got them from my local source. He doesn't ship and only sells locally to fish enthusiast in the Bay Area. These are the 'Green' Stiphodons and I think they look better than the red ones from Invertz, imo.

BTW... I forgot one pic: Another rare plant - Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia' - grows super slow but crawls rather than shooting up. Awesome plant!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

Very beautiful!! Love the variety of plants in here!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

skiboarder72 said:


> Very beautiful!! Love the variety of plants in here!


Thanks ski! I've been attempting to satisfy my collectoritis disease. It's an itch I can never get relief from. There's so many plants out there still! Sometimes I think about how dumb it is to keep cramming a new plant in there once a month. I don't know how I always manage to find a spot for it. *shurggs*


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I trimmed it up quite a bit. The E. diversifolia is gone. It grows way too fast for my liking. Move some stuff around and still got a bunch of plants floating on the top left lol. Here are some pics just for fun:









During the trim









From this single stem of L. Glandulosa, I now have 4 stems and a lot more babies otw WOW.









Mini pelia and behind it is some Staurogyne sp. AFA 









I love how these guys school!









FTS. Now for it to grow back again .









Thanks for lookin guys.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

New name...? I like it, nice updates! Quick question: what kind of ferts do you use? I'm turning my 29 gallon into a semi-planted tank (not too crazy about the height and want more depth, but gotta play with what I got), and was looking at the pfertz lineup. Otherwise may just do Seachem Flourish line. This will be a simple tank - anubias, ferns, some swords, and maybe some dwarf hairgrass since I have lots laying around. Fish will be German Blue Rams (which bred Wednesday this week! I've got wigglers now) and Electric Blue Rams. Sorry, back to my question: ferts? type/brand? dosage?

Thanks!
-Don


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Don,

I'm using your typical dry ferts. The ones I've been using were from Rex Grigg. It was the Combo pack. I still got about 1/2 of everything else except CSM+B, which ran out about a month ago. I got access to cheap dry ferts from our local plant club now, which is awesome. You can always check with Orlando with GLA. He also carries dry ferts. 

I'm not familiar with any other ferts so I can't comment on any other ferts. Dry ferts are way easy to use man. APC has a pretty straight forward "fertilator" you can use as a guide.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You got a beautiful tank and great pictures too. Please excuse my grammar.

I missed those pictures form your 11-03 update. Those are fantastic too. You have great fish in there, and great plants too of course. I have to remember that green microrasbora.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydro - you're excused.  These Green microrasboras are awesome. I traded the majority of my CPDs for them and haven't looked back. They are not shy like CPDs or Microrasbora erythromicrons. These guys swim freely in the open and will swarm together like sardines when you stick your hand in the tank or if you disturb the tank in anyway. Get some when you get a chance, you'll love em.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

stunning, fish and plants, yours is one of my new favourite tanks!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> stunning, fish and plants, yours is one of my new favourite tanks!


Thank you very much. :icon_smil


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Beautiful tank! roud:roud:roud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! That's truly amazing. Very beautiful tank. I love it.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

looks awesome dude!


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

whats that new light youve got there. this tank is awesome. i wish i had growth like that.


----------



## Bmonarch (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful tank bro! I REALLY like those fish. I might be looking into those for when I rescape my 29 Gallon. Way cool!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

vtkid - The third light is just a single 39W 3000K bulb added for extra plant growth when I feel like turning it on, otherwise it stays off.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> You can always check with Orlando with GLA. He also carries dry ferts.
> 
> I'm not familiar with any other ferts so I can't comment on any other ferts. Dry ferts are way easy to use man. APC has a pretty straight forward "fertilator" you can use as a guide.


Thanks for the tips Nick. I'll probably go with GLA's dry ferts, since I gotta order some other things from there too. I guess the liquid ferts are just pre-mixed with water...for like $50 extra! (but I guess you get a cool looking pump too  ) 

-Don


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

those green fish are rad too, by the way


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dxiong5 said:


> Thanks for the tips Nick. I'll probably go with GLA's dry ferts, since I gotta order some other things from there too. I guess the liquid ferts are just pre-mixed with water...for like $50 extra! (but I guess you get a cool looking pump too  )
> 
> -Don


With dry ferts you don't have to dose premixed. Just dose it in powder form and you'll be gravy. However I do chose to premix my micros. Cake!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorrry no pics this time. I did make a short vid though. Check it out if you have a little time to kill. Nothing special. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsTJbpmreJQ


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

Your ABN is soooo EPIC. And those green tetras (right?) are really nice, where'd you find those?
I'll be at the AFA meet on Sunday if you have any stems to throw away haha.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

DrinkTheYeastMix said:


> Your ABN is soooo EPIC. And those green tetras (right?) are really nice, where'd you find those?
> I'll be at the AFA meet on Sunday if you have any stems to throw away haha.


I'll have a few plants available. Those are not green neons. They're called microrasbora kubotia. The males developed a blue sheen on the upper section of their body. I'm loving these little fish. I got them from a local fish guy.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree! That ABN is sweet! He looks like godzilla next to your kubotais


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. The ABN is a sweet fish indeed, but it sure does p00 a lot. Nothing a little modified dosing won't cure.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Had to reply so I could be subscribed to this thread. 
How did I NOT see how well this tank turned out?!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> Had to reply so I could be subscribed to this thread.
> How did I NOT see how well this tank turned out?!


You're too busy with your tanks? :hihi: Hopefully in another month or two the belem and UG completely fill my foreground. It's getting there. 



Church said:


> Wow! Beautiful!


Thanks Church.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I watched the video. What great fish you have. That's an excellent display.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> I watched the video. What great fish you have. That's an excellent display.


Nextime I'll shoot the vid during a feeding frenzy. There's a few fish that I couldn't get a good shot of who are missing in the vid. Glad you liked it and thanks.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I got some new fish! Got some 'super rare' Dwarf Chain Loaches. Sorry no pics of them this time tho. I took out all the Hygrophilia Corymbosa and added some Rotala Wallichi, "Mutated" Cryptocoryne nurii, Cryptocoryne rosenvarge, and more Staurogyne sp. tropica.

C. hudorio is starting to spit out baby plants. This plant must have massive roots because the babies are coming out 6-7" away from the mother plant. 









"Mutated" C. nurii - got this super rare and brilliant plant from our local club









Looks like my belem hair grass is finally starting to make some progress. I'm pretty happy with it.









That's all this time around. Next update will be when my foreground fills in completely. Thanks for looking!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dude, I am super jealous of the C. nurii. I wish I could come to the SFBAAPS meetings .

And that Ranunculus is everywhere! Is that just from the stuff I sent you or did you get more?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow sweet crypts!
That's a sweet vid!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Dude, I am super jealous of the C. nurii. I wish I could come to the SFBAAPS meetings .
> 
> And that Ranunculus is everywhere! Is that just from the stuff I sent you or did you get more?


Yeah I love our lil club here. I'll save a baby plant for you Adam. Don't worry, just give it time to grow first. 

and yes that renunclus was from the few that you gave me. Now I'm farming this stuff pretty much. It's a weed lol.

Coltonorr,
thanks man.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> "Mutated" C. nurii - got this super rare and brilliant plant from our local club


That's a REALLY cool plant...I wish I was at that meeting How much is it worth?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice stuff!


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> That's a REALLY cool plant...I wish I was at that meeting How much is it worth?


They're worth $80, probably more.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ryan, it's probably worth a pretty penny like Raineir stated. John was nice enough to give away a few daughter plants.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

xximanoobxx said:


> They're worth $80, probably more.





speedie408 said:


> Ryan, it's probably worth a pretty penny like Raineir stated. John was nice enough to give away a few daughter plants.


Wow:icon_surp If I was there, I could have gotten a small runner and (hopefully) gotten it to send out runners to replace my Blyxa :/


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

I do have to agree, that is a nice looking crypt. I love the color and pattern.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow:icon_surp If I was there, I could have gotten a small runner and (hopefully) gotten it to send out runners to replace my Blyxa :/


Haven't seen you as active on SFBAAPS. You can ask john for a plant. Not sure if he has any left tho.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Man this thing has come along very nicely. Sorry so late on paying my respects. I've got a bad habit of just clicking through journals and forgetting to post or subscribe. 

Great looking tank though!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Sweet looking. Cultivate thoise babies. Really gems you have.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

fastfreddie - Thanks bro. It means a lot when someone takes their time to tag your thread, I know. You've got some nice tanks yourself. 

Glenn - Thanks for the tag as well. I can't wait for this plant to flourish. It's doing real well in my tank so far.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mo pix! 

Did a little rescape. 

New plants added since the last pix update:
Rotala sp. wallichii 
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba' 
Purple Bamboo 
Ludwigia senegalensis 
Pogostemon stellatus 
Crypt sp. Green Gecko 
Crypt sp. rosenvarg??
and a few more plants that I don't know names of.


Here are the updated pics:



















Pogostemon stellatus to the right grows pretty fast and is one of my favs.









Hygrophila sp. Aragaua - I love how this plant grows soOOO slow and it reminds me of a spider for some reason.









FTS - since the foreground is a mix of belem HG and UG, it kinda looks weird atm. I'm hoping when it fills in, it'll give it a blending look to it. Either that, or I take out the UG all together. 









That's all for now.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow this tank is stunning. What plant are the Lilly pads on the surface?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Solid said:


> Wow this tank is stunning. What plant are the Lilly pads on the surface?


Thanks! That plant is called nymphea micrantha. Submersed leaves are red & green pokadotted. Emmersed leaves turn all green. This plant can and will take over my tank if left untouched. It'll also through out a very stunning flower if given that chance.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Ha! I have 2 of those just didnt recognize the emersed leaves.


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

Speedie, Awesome looking tank man, hope soon enough I can make one as stunning as yours. Have a question about your rocks? are they zebra rocks? ryuoh stone? looked through the pages but didn't see anything about them. And if so were did you purchase them from?

Thanks
~Graham


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Speedie dude the tank looks awesome. Great job. Even with so many plants it still seems to have a wild natural feel to it, nice healthy looking growth too. You make me want to dig into my 40B and start over. On top of that the picture quality is awesome too.

Is that an ABN pleco in your last tank shot? Do you have any problems with it disturbing plants? Apologies if you covered that in the thread somewhere already.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chafire said:


> Speedie, Awesome looking tank man, hope soon enough I can make one as stunning as yours. Have a question about your rocks? are they zebra rocks? ryuoh stone? looked through the pages but didn't see anything about them. And if so were did you purchase them from?
> 
> Thanks
> ~Graham


Graham,

Thank you sir! These rocks are nothing special bro. I found them at a local stream not too far from where I live. I know nothing about rocks so I couldn't tell you what type of rock they are, sorry. Depending on where you live, try doing some hiking. You'll be amazed at what you can find via mother nature. Plus, I think spending even a dollar on a rock is redonkulous :hihi:. That's just me though, so hopefully I didn't offend any rock geeks :tongue:. 




MrJG said:


> Speedie dude the tank looks awesome. Great job. Even with so many plants it still seems to have a wild natural feel to it, nice healthy looking growth too. You make me want to dig into my 40B and start over. On top of that the picture quality is awesome too.
> 
> Is that an ABN pleco in your last tank shot? Do you have any problems with it disturbing plants? Apologies if you covered that in the thread somewhere already.


MrJG,

Thank you sir! 40B is the tank of choice for aquascaping as we all know it because of it's depth. I'm already getting an itch for a bigger tank though... maybe in a few years . This one still needs time to mature. 

The fish you're referring to is an ABN, indeed. She is very plant friendly. My only gripe is that he poops everywhere (constantly). Extra N if you may. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, it's almost a month since my last update so here's it goes again. 

I went through a little BBA outbreak after coming back from holiday vacationing. I've been over dosing Excel and modified my regimen. Seems like it's finally under control again. 

Also got a new plant: 
Rotala (Sp.) from AFA on the left - I'm guessing they don't know what type of rotala it is.... anybody have a clue?


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

I love it :thumbsup: Do you have to trim back your red tiger leaves lotus often?


----------



## enzo (Aug 21, 2006)

Is it Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'? 

http://images.google.com/images?q=rotala+nanjenshan&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=-C5MS6fuJ5KXtgeFtZ3lDA&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQsAQwAA


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

N1CK said:


> I love it :thumbsup: Do you have to trim back your red tiger leaves lotus often?


I trim it about once a month. Otherwise, it gets way too dense for my liking and for some reason it's staying real low in this tank. 



enzo said:


> Is it Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'?
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=r...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQsAQwAA


nanjenshan has flimsy leaves, this plant has erect and sturdy leaves, even out of the water.


----------



## Retrogamer82 (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome as always man.

If you don't mind, what are the forground plants? I know there is the downoi, and i think dwarf hairgrass "belem" if I remember.... whats the one in the middle?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Retrogamer82 said:


> Awesome as always man.
> 
> If you don't mind, what are the forground plants? I know there is the downoi, and i think dwarf hairgrass "belem" if I remember.... whats the one in the middle?


The stuff in the middle is UG (Utricularia graminifolia). The other stuff you got right. Thanks man. roud:
*
*


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This tank is gorgeous. You are an expert at growing these plants.

I like the warm, golden shades of these pictures. Do you think that has more to do with the plant selection, or the lamps that are lighting it up?


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Gorgeous. Wonderful tank, and wonderful photography.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> This tank is gorgeous. You are an expert at growing these plants.
> 
> I like the warm, golden shades of these pictures. Do you think that has more to do with the plant selection, or the lamps that are lighting it up?


hydro,

thanks buddy. roud: Although i wouldn't consider myself an expert, yet. 

The color of my plant's have a lot to do with the Geissman bulbs that I'm using. They do give a slightly 'warm' feeling to the coloration of the plants. In the past when I only had 10,000K's, it didn't look like this even with the same plants.



AkCrimson said:


> Gorgeous. Wonderful tank, and wonderful photography.


Gracias mi hombre


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Loving your tank. You have many of my favorite species in there. You guys out in CA can really get some gorgeous plants. Those two crypts are amazing! Love the Belem hair grass. I don't see the Nymphea micrantha. Where is it? 

Here's a px of mine.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Loving your tank. You have many of my favorite species in there. You guys out in CA can really get some gorgeous plants. Those two crypts are amazing! Love the Belem hair grass. I don't see the Nymphea micrantha. Where is it?
> 
> Here's a px of mine.


Thanks Tex! It pays to be a member of SFBAAPS . Awesome community roud:. I'm assuming you're speaking of c. hudoroi and c. nurii 'mutated'. Got both of those from our great members in the club. 

The Nymphea micrantha was chopped down . It was taking too much light away from the L. aromaticas and L. glandulosas. It's still there with 2 itty bitty low leaves :icon_mrgr.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone ever told you that this tank looks like it's about 8 feet long? And the foreground filled in nicely! So did the background. And midground. 

I think your mystery Rotala might be a _R. mexicana_ variety of some kind. Can't find any pics to back that up, but it looks like the _R. mexicana "Green"_ that AaronT used to sell.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Anyone ever told you that this tank looks like it's about 8 feet long? And the foreground filled in nicely! So did the background. And midground.
> 
> I think your mystery Rotala might be a _R. mexicana_ variety of some kind. Can't find any pics to back that up, but it looks like the _R. mexicana "Green"_ that AaronT used to sell.


I wish it's 8ft long. That way I can collect more plants . 

I've never kept mexicana before. Are the leaves flimsy or firm on mexicana? I find the leaves on this plant to be a lot firmer than other rotalas.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't think it does...but I've never grown the plant before. You can compare here, but the more I look at it the more different yours looks. Shoot Cavan (Tinanti) a PM. He should be able to figure it out for ya


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I am suprised I haven't commented yet. I have been watching this for awhile. I love this tank and it only gets better. Very jealous right now.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> I don't think it does...but I've never grown the plant before. You can compare here, but the more I look at it the more different yours looks. Shoot Cavan (Tinanti) a PM. He should be able to figure it out for ya


I'll shoot him a pm. Thanks Adam.



talontsiawd said:


> I am suprised I haven't commented yet. I have been watching this for awhile. I love this tank and it only gets better. Very jealous right now.


talon,

Thanks for taking the time to comment bro. Much appreciated. No need to be jealous, you got some very nice tanks too.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think I've posted a good pic of this awesome plant yet, so here it is: Crypt hudoroi 









Also a sneek peek at my next tiny project: 5g shrimp tank/moss farm


----------



## Ah Kua Tek (Jan 26, 2010)

You've got a really beautiful tank there. This has been a long thread, but I've enjoyed reading every page.

Best of luck with the shrimp tank.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ah Kua Tek said:


> You've got a really beautiful tank there. This has been a long thread, but I've enjoyed reading every page.
> 
> Best of luck with the shrimp tank.


I'm glad you liked it  and thank you very much. I just got 12 CRS and are now in the shrimp tank. I also started another tank for my Betta Albimarginata colony: Low Tech 20L


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, that is some awesome DW in that above pic! Is it all one piece or a bunch of smaller ones?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

SearunSimpson said:


> Wow, that is some awesome DW in that above pic! Is it all one piece or a bunch of smaller ones?


Thank you. It's actually 7 pieces ranging from 12" to 20"s. I just stuck them in a mound of dirt and stuck a bunch of needle leaf java fern in the center of the dirt mound. :biggrin:

There's also some mini xmas moss that I wrapped around most of the DW so hopefully that'll turn out half decent, once filled.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Update: 

I got rid of the Microrasbora kubotais and got:
10 Conchu Tetras (blue tetras) 
30 Green neons 
5 Freshwater gobies sp?? non algae eaters


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You sure do have a lot of awesome tank projects going. How do you keep up with them? And how do you account for the awesome colors in yours photographs?

Do you have any pictures of the bettas anywhere?

They had a couplf "jumbo bettas" at the LFS the other days. I was intrigued, but didn't make a purchase. They weren't wild-type fish or anything--one was bright red, and the other was blue--but they were big and thick.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> You sure do have a lot of awesome tank projects going. How do you keep up with them? And how do you account for the awesome colors in yours photographs?
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the bettas anywhere?
> 
> They had a couplf "jumbo bettas" at the LFS the other days. I was intrigued, but didn't make a purchase. They weren't wild-type fish or anything--one was bright red, and the other was blue--but they were big and thick.


Thanks Devin. 

I have my homemaker wife that helps me out tremendously. She helps feed all the bettas and change the babies water weekly. :icon_cool As for the pics, it's the incredible Canon DSLR technology that makes my pics what they are. I love everything Canon . 

Here are some pics of the bettas I have:

Blue Dragon - This guy is for sale if anyone is interested









Green Red Dragon HM plakat 









Copper Black HM plakat









I'm kinda getting tired of these bettas already. Bettas are just too finicky to get to breed. You can have the prettiest betta but it may end up being a worthless father or an egg eater. Same thing for females. It's just too hard to get a breeding pair going for a specific color you want if you don't have more than 5 pairs to choose from. Don't get me wrong here, because it's definitely fun and challenging.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sick Bettas dude! I used to have an absolutely beautiful Electric Blue plakat heart-tail male that I was hoping to breed. So I found a nice blue female for him, conditioned both of them for a month, and finally tossed the female in the male's tank. Instantly, the female gets vertical bars, clamps her fins and goes head down towards the male, totally submissive. What does the male do? He flares up, then hides behind the heater. For 2 straight hours. I tried this 3 more times with the same result. I've since given up on breeding bettas 

Anywho, how about a new FTS? I wants new _C. nurii_ pics


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Sick Bettas dude!
> 
> Anywho, how about a new FTS? I wants new _C. nurii_ pics


Thanks Adam. Your wish is my command sir. :icon_cool

FTS









C. nurii - It's already got a runner poking up.









aromaticas









Green neons









Conchu tetra


----------



## Takedakai (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry, I'm sure you mentioned it somewhere but there were 21 pages and I didn't see a post where it was mentioned. What frequency are your lights? I really like the colors you are getting in both of your tanks :icon_smil


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Takedakai said:


> Sorry, I'm sure you mentioned it somewhere but there were 21 pages and I didn't see a post where it was mentioned. What frequency are your lights? I really like the colors you are getting in both of your tanks :icon_smil


lol It's probably listed somewhere. For this tank, I'm running 2x39W t5ho bulbs. 1 Giesemann Aquaflora and 1 Giesemann Midday. 

As for my 10g it's a typical cfl bulb you'd find at Walmart or Target: 26W GE 6500K twirly bulb.


----------



## wuwu (Jan 16, 2008)

beautiful tank!


----------



## sliver (Dec 31, 2009)

Such an inspirational tank for a newbie like me. Love the bettas too!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! ^^

I'm working on a current video of the tank. Will post up soon.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Right side









Hygrophila difformis 









Dwarf Loach (Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki)


















Who know's what the name of this fish is? I haven't a clue.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Those loaches are awesome, pretty pricey aren't they?


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Gorgeous as usual. I really like long shots through a tank like the first one. The sids = awesomeness. The unknown fish looks like some type of Goby?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Don - I got them for half price of what they usually go for around here. They sell at our lfs for $18.99/fish. 

JG - Thanks man. The fish is indeed a goby. It's got a bit of green speckling on its sides and this thing eats nothing but live food (black worms).


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome pictures, plants and livestock again Nick.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Dwarf Loach (Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki)


That picture makes me want to own Dwarf Chain Loaches again


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Just finished reading your entire thread. Great read! Plus, your photography makes all your pictures worth looking at even more, in addition to your gorgeous plants. It's like seeing them in real person. roud:

And I'm just curious, but you mentioned that you were using 1 Giesemann Aquaflora and 1 Giesemann Midday with a T5HO fixture. From your personal experience do those bulbs seem to provide enough in the blue and red spectrum to bring out both the red and green in your plants, particularly the red plants. 

I want to know because I'm considering a 4x24 watt T5HO and want to find the proper mixture of light bulbs in the blue and red spectrum to bring out the colors in both the green and red plants.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Devin - thank you kind sir.  

Ryan - Dolphin has been trying to sell their stock for a few months now with little success. I'm sure they'll drop the price soon. I'm keeping my eye out for them as well since I only have 6 atm. 

Heartnet - you actually read through 21 pages of mumbo jumbo? Congratulations. haha  I'm glad you enjoyed it and thank you very much. As for the Giessmanns, they are awesome bulbs (top shelf). The Aquaflora/midday combo will yield you very natural coloration in your plants/fish. 

Here's a chart for Midday bulb - 6000K full spectrum bulb 









Aquaflora - brings out the blues and reds 









If you like blues, I'd suggest tossing in a 10,000K bulb in the mix.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

such a cool tank! Very deep rich colors on those plants... and they all grow so low hugging the substrate. keep up w/ the pics...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I wanted to soooo badly to order some Dwarf Loaches from Dr's F&S but I couldn't bring myself to paying $20.00 each for them, but yours look great. Also, your L. Aromatica's look so red! Mine just get a dark purple on the underside of the leaves. Great job!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chadly - Thank you sir! Unfortunately I haven't been getting out much due to my kids and work so the only thing I've been able to take pictures of are my tanks. 

dewalltheway - I got mine for $9/sid from a local club member.  I wouldn't be able to bring myself down to pay $20/fish as well. The aromaticas remain a orangy color rite up till they are about 1.5" from the surface, then they turn that nice red color you see in the last pic. One of my fav plants. For some reason I can't seem to get tired of it, unlike some other fast growing plants.


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

Nick, my aromatica is just sad next to yours. I've upped my micros to around 18mL of the 1tbsp/1cup solution, and not much help. I'm wondering if it has to do with my real soft water. I haven't really looked into additional iron supplements, but daaaang I should figure it out cause your stuff is out of control.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

DrinkTheYeastMix said:


> Nick, my aromatica is just sad next to yours. I've upped my micros to around 18mL of the 1tbsp/1cup solution, and not much help. I'm wondering if it has to do with my real soft water. I haven't really looked into additional iron supplements, but daaaang I should figure it out cause your stuff is out of control.


That's a lot of micros if you're using the recomended mixture. I'm dosing about 10mL (2 cap full) every other day CSM+B mixture. Santa Clara's got real hard water and aromaticas are the easiest growers for me. Seems like they love the hard water, compared to other plants like L. pantanel or cuba. 

Keep playing with your ferts regimen. Change it up, every two weeks if you don't see any changes. If the plants are responding, slowly inch your way to that sweet spot. You'll get there soon enough. You should try growing Tonina Belem and see how they do for you. They love soft water. One of my fav plants, but I can't grow it if my life depended on it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

this tank just shows how well some one can take collectoritis and make it into an amazing looking layout!!!! wanna come out to my house and help me? oh and bring some plants!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> FTS


what is the green plant to the right of the tank...the tall stem


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> what is the green plant to the right of the tank...the tall stem


Thank you sir! :icon_lol:

The tall green plant is a rather rare plant that's not sold around here much, but I've seen a couple other folks with it. It's called Nesaea triflora. Nice bright green leaves and under high light the stem turns orangy red.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

oooooo. well i guess that out of the question!

oh and another question for you. how do u change your title bar to say updates and stuff i have yet to be able to do that.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> oooooo. well i guess that out of the question!
> 
> oh and another question for you. how do u change your title bar to say updates and stuff i have yet to be able to do that.


On the very first post in your thread, click on "edit" > "Go Advance". You should see the Title change option there. 

Let me know if you're interested in the Nesaea trifilora. I've got a couple stems avail fs atm.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

is it hard to take care of?


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> You should try growing Tonina Belem and see how they do for you. They love soft water. One of my fav plants, but I can't grow it if my life depended on it.


Just got some a little while back. Always liked the plant and knew it would end up in my tank sooner or later. Seems to be doing juust fine.


----------



## }{ead$hot Zod (Feb 9, 2010)

I think your unknown fish is a type of "darter"


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

}{ead$hot Zod said:


> I think your unknown fish is a type of "darter"


Thanks for the info buddy. Very informative first post.  

Seems to be a native fish to the States called Etheostoma nigrum (Johnny Darter).


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Some snaps of the many inhabitants in this busy tank....

White clouds swimming with a few Microrasbora Erythromicrons









Mr. Amano 









Etheostoma nigrum









RAMbo - he needs a mate... bad.









Sids - always so happy go lucky these guys.









And some plant pix: C. hudoroi 









Neseae triflora with L. glandulosa









Mystery rotala... any guesses??









Belem HG, slowly filling in.









Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

Busy? No kidding, what's the head count? These shots are great man, as always. I really like the white clouds I've been wanting some little guys for my tank around their size. And RAMBOs got some crazy color haven't seen a shot of him yet. Where'd he come from?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

DrinkTheYeastMix said:


> Busy? No kidding, what's the head count? These shots are great man, as always. I really like the white clouds I've been wanting some little guys for my tank around their size. And RAMBOs got some crazy color haven't seen a shot of him yet. Where'd he come from?


Shoot, I lost count bro... lemme put it back into perspective here: 30xGreen neons, 8xSids, 10xConchus, 10xWCs, 7xSynadontis cats, 1xABN pleco, 1 GBR, 6xMicrorasbora E., 3xhalfbeak 2x oto cat, 5xNorman lampeye killies, 5x Etheostoma nigrum, 5x green neon gobies, and I think that sums it up. 

You do the math. And no, I'm not overstocked. My fish are all perfectly healthy and fatter than ever.

Oh yeah, this was one of the original juvenile rams I got from FLD up there in the City.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Great pics as always man. The lfs guy that works as a liaison with our club is ordering me some Vietnamese White Clouds (Tanichthys micagemmae) today for the riparium. Can't wait to have some again. 
Love the sids.  I just can't stomach the price they fetch around here.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Your dwarf chain loaches look sweet! Love _M. Erythromicron_, I have 6 adults plus 17 fry at the moment. I might try breeding White Clouds next...

Nice pics!


----------



## guerdonian (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome looking tank! Great use of color, something for me to look up too.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

MrJG said:


> Great pics as always man. The lfs guy that works as a liaison with our club is ordering me some Vietnamese White Clouds (Tanichthys micagemmae) today for the riparium. Can't wait to have some again.
> Love the sids.  I just can't stomach the price they fetch around here.


 Personally I think the Viet white clouds are cooler. Also cause they're slightly smaller. However, they're not quite as active as their bigger cousins. Get a larger school if your tank can handle it. And take lots of pics 



dxiong5 said:


> Your dwarf chain loaches look sweet! Love _M. Erythromicron_, I have 6 adults plus 17 fry at the moment. I might try breeding White Clouds next...
> 
> Nice pics!


Don, you were able to get M. Erythromicron to breed? NIOCE! :thumbsup: I had them all this time and never had a single fry. Must be because I stuck them in this tank instead of having them in their own tank. White clouds are prolific spawners so theres no challenge there at all. 



guerdonian said:


> Awesome looking tank! Great use of color, something for me to look up too.


Thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep, they're breeding for me. _Microrasbora Erythromicron_ was the fish that got me into the whole tropical scene - saw a pic of them somewhere online. Yeah, they'll (along with all your other fish, lol) probably eat the eggs/fry in that tank.



> Personally I think the Viet white clouds are cooler. Also cause they're slightly smaller. However, they're not quite as active as their bigger cousins.


Which one is their cousin?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Don - the cousin is the regular White cloud mountain minnow. Check out the end of my Revival thread and you'll see the difference. Those are mature specimens in that tank. Very vibrant!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> Mystery rotala... any guesses??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first pic of the rotala looks ALOT like the one i have and its called rotala 'colorata'

and the bottom pic....WOW LOOKS NICE!:biggrin:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> first pic of the rotala looks ALOT like the one i have and its called rotala 'colorata'


You could be right. I got these stems grown emmersed so the submersed leaves are growing out fast. I'm sure there's gonna be a bush in no time of for better comparison.


----------



## }{ead$hot Zod (Feb 9, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Thanks for the info buddy. Very informative first post.
> 
> Seems to be a native fish to the States called Etheostoma nigrum (Johnny Darter).


unfortunately, I probably wont be able to do that every time


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i want your tank!!!! can i copy it for my much smaller tank?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> i want your tank!!!! can i copy it for my much smaller tank?


Copy whatever you like buddy. I copied all the nice plants from other folks myself. roud: There's plenty of other nice plants that I love, just that I can't grow them if my life depended on it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

GREAT!!! what plants are in your foreground?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> GREAT!!! what plants are in your foreground?











Starting from far left field: Downoi, UG (utricularia graminifolia), ranunculus inundatus, & eleocharis 'belem'.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

:eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5mg i cant talk! i cant even think i dont even think i can live anymore cuz i cant have this tank!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dude that last pic is incredible. The colors are so vibrant and sharp that my eyes hurt 

What lens do you shoot with again?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i was feeling the same way when i saw it lol i told my friend my eyes hurt i cant look at this tank long at all but i cant help but stare!


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Your 40br is awesome! I love the mix of colors you have.  




speedie408 said:


> Mystery rotala... any guesses??



That looks alot like a new Rotala I have....Rotala H'ra. Do a search on here for it to find pics....I don't have any pics of mine. It grows like Rotala colorata, but its not that deep red that the colorata gets. Mine will get a dark pink on the tips, but that is the most color I've seen. Its really nice and grows super fast.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Dude that last pic is incredible. The colors are so vibrant and sharp that my eyes hurt
> 
> What lens do you shoot with again?


My fav lens atm: EFS 17-55 USM IS not an L lens but it captures photos just as good, if not better. Some complain about dust getting into it but I've yet to have any dust whatsoever. It's tack sharp and ridiculously fast with a constant f2.8 aperture. 

problemann you crack me up dude haha.

Thanks for the info JustOneMore21.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i only try to make it fun on here but some of these tanks on here will make you fall out of your chair and seize!!!! quick stick something in my mouth!! 

anywho i want to see more of your bettas!!! send me some pics!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

how much light do u have over this? i just ordered my tank!!! 40 b im pumped!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> how much light do u have over this? i just ordered my tank!!! 40 b im pumped!


atm I have 2x39w t5ho + 1x26w cfl bulb. Congrats on the new tank. You'll love it man. :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

really thats it? awsome


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

whats the 26 bulb used for?


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeeeaaah join the 40b club. I think there should be a pimp club.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

hahaha!!! ill add it to my sig if everyone else does!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> whats the 26 bulb used for?


<------lol at your new sig. 

I use it to direct more light on plants that need more light such as Polygonum ruby and L. aromaticas etc.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

im going to need to do that prob too. my tanks are ran on soil. the aromatic grows great. not as red but i just dont have enough lighting down the bottom. where did u get the lamp? HD Lowes walmart? lol price?

oh and btw the reason for the sig...is cuz if it wasnt for you and your tank i wouldnt have taken 8 hours to looking for a 40 breeder tank...i have to drive an hour away next week to get it lol


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

problemman said:


> if it wasnt for you and your tank i wouldnt have taken 8 hours to looking for a 40 breeder tank...i have to drive an hour away next week to get it lol


You aren't the first. I can def. say I decided on the tank size after following this thread. I'm about to start a thread to gauge interest in a 40B pimp club, get on it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Take a look at my new plant fellas. Got this from another tpt member 2 weeks ago and it's already starting to turn really red in the newer leaves. Love this plant for some reason. Polygonum 'ruby':









Guys I think I only know of 2 other guys other than you 2, with 40b's on here. I could be wrong tho. Wth, I'll join too If you create it


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

drinktheyeastmix said:


> you aren't the first. I can def. Say i decided on the tank size after following this thread. I'm about to start a thread to gauge interest in a 40b pimp club, get on it.




pimp club!!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

The only change I did was sell off almost all my nice downoi. I'm kinda tired of them, that's all. I propagated some UG in that corner so hopefully it'll look alot better once filled.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

now why didnt you tell me bought that!!! i wanted it lol and looks like you trimmed down the whole right side?

or did u take that out too?


im going to go pick my tank up today!!! leaving in 30 lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> now why didnt you tell me bought that!!! i wanted it lol and looks like you trimmed down the whole right side?
> 
> or did u take that out too?
> 
> im going to go pick my tank up today!!! leaving in 30 lol


You were too busy getting your new tank together you missed it. They were posted in the SnS . I took out all the nesaea triflora. It grows too fast for my liking. Post up your tank journal when ready for the new tank buddy. 



hydrophyte said:


> That's gorgeous.


Thanks Devin!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

how much did they sell for? i still cant believe this!!! next time you go tearing plants out you really need to pm first lol!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Got some new plants the other day from another member: Staurogyne porto velho 

I decided to plant them on top of the new UG in the corner where my downoi use to be. Hopefully this plant don't get too tall. 

Did a little trim the other day as well. 









New GBR (I think it's a female??)









Belem HG is finally looking good









C. nurii 'mutated' seems to be loving it in here. It must be one of the slowest growing crypts I've kept so far. 









Till nextime.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

nice work!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i think its a boy but hey everything is still looking amazing!!!


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Great thread and beautiful tank! 
I am another one who bought a 40B because of this thread as well as the few others here who have them. I have the tank, lights,filter,heater,substrate, and regulator. Still waiting on a Co2 tank and Co2 stuff. (drop checker etc.) 
Thanks for keeping such a great journal.
Nate


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks fellas! 

Nate - I'm glad you've enjoyed the journal. I'm getting into slower growing plants now so that's why I've been updating less now . 

Good luck with your tanks guys! Holla at me if you guys need any assistance whatsoever.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Perfect


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chase127 said:


> Perfect



Gracias hombre.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

how do u keep your lotus controlled?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Got some new fishes. Don't know exactly what they're names are though. Any guesses?

This thing is some sort of whiptale cat. Supposedly it only gets about 4" long. It's a hellava algae eating machine.


















Got 10 of these guys. They're a new species of schooling dwarf loach from Laos. Love how they hang out in groups kinda like dwarf chain loaches.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

those are farlowella? cats sorry spelling isnt right but they are awesome! they get about 5-6 though not 4. unless its some new species i have yet to find but they are fantastic algae crew members. i like the new loaches. i saw them on aquabid not to long ago and couldnt decide if i wanted them.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice! Where are your Macs?!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> those are farlowella?


I don't think it's the same species as farlowella.




dxiong5 said:


> Nice! Where are your Macs?!


They're shy. I'll post pics of them soon. I'm thinking about moving them to a smaller 10g till they get bigger. I can only see 2 of them at a time, since my tank is so heavily planted. I'm worried they may not be getting enough food.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

My Macs are spawning right now and I found half-electric blue ram eggs this morning. Should I stay to watch or go to lecture...? :icon_mrgr

Yeah, moving them to a tank on their own might be good. I kept 8 in a 20L for a while until they were big enough to sex. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dxiong5 said:


> My Macs are spawning right now and I found half-electric blue ram eggs this morning. Should I stay to watch or go to lecture...? :icon_mrgr
> 
> Yeah, moving them to a tank on their own might be good. I kept 8 in a 20L for a while until they were big enough to sex. Looking forward to the pics.


So did you skip the lecture homie? haha 

I just found out my macs are F1's of WC parents. YAY!! Made my day.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what are macs?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Where'd you get those cool fish?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol, no I didn't skip; it's my last semester and I'm trying to do my best to achieve good grades...hehe. F1s, niiice!

Hey, I'll be coming to San Fran next month for a convention. I'll try hitting up J-town and AFA forsure, let me know of other hotspots in that area.



problemman said:


> what are macs?


The king of all bettas:_ Betta macrostoma_


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

dxiong5 said:


> The king of all bettas:_ Betta macrostoma_


awesome thanks

and can i go with you?!?!? lol


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> The only change I did was sell off almost all my nice downoi. I'm kinda tired of them, that's all. I propagated some UG in that corner so hopefully it'll look alot better once filled.


What is the large reddish stem plant in the back left corner?



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Where'd you get those cool fish?


aquabid, probably. Wetspotcsx has the loaches and the farlowella


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

are they a good company? have you dealt with them?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZTC - I got the new fish from Rick. Got my macs from Kirt on aquabid, and he's an awesome seller. 

Don - go check out Ocean aquarium and Albany Aquarium if you get the chance. They're a must see for any plant/nano fish nut. 

FSM - that plant is Limnophila Aromatica, one of my alltime fav. Recent pic below. 

Update:
So I ditched all my UG, yay! It's now on my "got tired of it" list lol. I propogated some tropica 049 over to fill in the empty foreground so now it's waiting time once again. I don't know why this other staurogyne Porto velho is not growing at all (super slow if anything). Anyone have experience with this plant? 

The ruby is taking off but this plant will not grow up for me at all. It just wants to creep sideways. I kinda like it this way, but I also want it up near the surface so it can get super red. I'm thinking of using bamboo skewers to help keep them upright lol. 









Limnophila aromatica









FTS


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

wow i would love to see the hairgrass cover the whole front though. the reds are just dramaic and perfect! i envy your tank! i really need to get me some co2 so i can grow these plans like you have! any chance you will be taking some clippings of the ruby soon?


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Are those Norman's lampeyes? How do you like them? Do they tend to have the typical schooling behavior of tetras?

I saw them at a LFS before and was entranced by their beautiful flashing eyes. Almost gave into buyer's impulse.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

stunning tank! i bow down to u. teach me master. lol


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Re: the staurogyne 'porto velho' it seems to have a brief period of adjusting to new conditions in my experience. Same applies to clippings being replanted in the same tank. 

I moved a few tiny stems to my 10 gallon from my 20 and they took 2-3 weeks before they started to grow out again. On top of that I randomly have a little melting back when I place this stuff in a new tank, its always rebounded for me though.

Edit: Ever come up with anything definitive on the 'repens' growth pattern differences?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> wow i would love to see the hairgrass cover the whole front though. the reds are just dramaic and perfect! i envy your tank! i really need to get me some co2 so i can grow these plans like you have! any chance you will be taking some clippings of the ruby soon?


 Collectoritis won't allow me to have a full carpet of Belem HG :icon_frow. Pressurized CO2 is the way to go especially if you like high tech tanks. As for the ruby, shoot me a pm. 



Heartnet said:


> Are those Norman's lampeyes? How do you like them? Do they tend to have the typical schooling behavior of tetras?
> 
> I saw them at a LFS before and was entranced by their beautiful flashing eyes. Almost gave into buyer's impulse.


Yup, they're lampeyes. I like them alot. I had over 20 in here at one time and it was just too congested. They didn't school at all. I toned it down to 6 fish now and they actually school quite well. Also, mature lampeyes will school better than the youngsters IME. 



MrJG said:


> Re: the staurogyne 'porto velho' it seems to have a brief period of adjusting to new conditions in my experience. Same applies to clippings being replanted in the same tank.
> 
> I moved a few tiny stems to my 10 gallon from my 20 and they took 2-3 weeks before they started to grow out again. On top of that I randomly have a little melting back when I place this stuff in a new tank, its always rebounded for me though.
> 
> Edit: Ever come up with anything definitive on the 'repens' growth pattern differences?


Thanks for the info on the 'porto velho' bro. I'll give them some more time. As for 'repens' aka tropica 049, my consensus is that it's the same exact plant but grows quite differently under different conditions. IE low light, no CO2 will yield more robust growth in leaves, and the plant will not crawl as well. Give it high light, CO2 and it will give you slightly smaller leaves that lay flat to the substrate, and the plant will literally crawl over one another forming a nice mat. It's awesome.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow man. Everything about this tank is awesome. I love your new fish.


----------



## Takedakai (Jan 4, 2010)

Once again you take some seriously stunning photos of the tank! 

The colors in the FTS are fantastic! This is easily one of my favorite journals to keep up with. I'm looking forward to the next update.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks hydro & Takedakai! Glad you guys enjoyed the update.


----------



## machinehead26 (Mar 13, 2010)

may I ask what combination of bulb are you using?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

machinehead26 said:


> may I ask what combination of bulb are you using?


I'm using the Geissman Aquaflora/Midday combo.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Those loaches are sick dude. I think the only think you need to change are those butt-ugly green Eheim pipes :hihi:


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Nick,

I see you're running a Koralia powerhead. Which one is it? Do any of your nano fish ever get sucked into it? I sadly found one of my _Sawbwa resplendens_ pulled up against the outer frame of mine.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

dxiong5 said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> I see you're running a Koralia powerhead. Which one is it? Do any of your nano fish ever get sucked into it? I sadly found one of my _Sawbwa resplendens_ pulled up against the outer frame of mine.


Healthy fish normally shouldn't be sucked into powerheads or filters. Maybe yours was sick or about to die and couldn't escape the Koralia


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Those loaches are sick dude. I think the only think you need to change are those butt-ugly green Eheim pipes :hihi:


Don't hate the green. Hate the buildup. :tongue: I'm not into austhetics so much so it doesn't bother me. The way I think of it is, the green actually helps hide some of that dirty pipe buildup. This gives me some wiggle room in between pipe/hose cleanings. :hihi:

The new loaches _are_ pretty sick indeed. I like them alot. They school much better than my Sids. 



dxiong5 said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> I see you're running a Koralia powerhead. Which one is it? Do any of your nano fish ever get sucked into it? I sadly found one of my _Sawbwa resplendens_ pulled up against the outer frame of mine.


I'm using the Koralia 1. It's nano fish safe bro. When I had my old ZooMed powerhead, that thing killed 3 fish. :icon_frow


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Healthy fish normally shouldn't be sucked into powerheads or filters. Maybe yours was sick or about to die and couldn't escape the Koralia





speedie408 said:


> I'm using the Koralia 1. It's nano fish safe bro. When I had my old ZooMed powerhead, that thing killed 3 fish. :icon_frow


Thanks, it was probably sick before then; I've had them for quite a while now, maybe they are getting old.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i saw your post...did u get rid of the aromatic as well? anything new?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I did their regular trim. They shot up a bunch of side shoots so had a bunch available. Did you need any?

I also have a large stem of Ludwigia glandulosa FS as well.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

no i sold off all mine and then i have to big stems of the ludwigia. i got to get my co2 thing figure out. all i need and how much its going to run me.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

*Inspiration! Move me brightly...*

Thank you very much for sharing your tank progress. I re-started my FW obsession recently by moving into a 40b (and downsizing my reef to a 20L :tongue 
Yours was one of the 1st my simple search brought up. I've started diy CO2 for now, bought a few more plants, and joined this site at least partially due to you and your beautiful garden. 
Keep up the good work, & please continue sharing. roud:


(my 1st post!:redface:lol)


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dirtyhermit said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your tank progress. I re-started my FW obsession recently by moving into a 40b (and downsizing my reef to a 20L :tongue
> Yours was one of the 1st my simple search brought up. I've started diy CO2 for now, bought a few more plants, and joined this site at least partially due to you and your beautiful garden.
> Keep up the good work, & please continue sharing. roud:
> 
> ...


I've very glad I was able to help you out. I love taking pictures so you can definately expect constant updates, as long as my tank lets me. 

Currently its gone through some changes and I will be posting a new update soon with new pics. Stay tuned my friends.

Good luck with your new tank.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> I've very glad I was able to help you out. I love taking pictures so you can definately expect constant updates, as long as my tank lets me.
> 
> Currently its gone through some changes and I will be posting a new update soon with new pics. Stay tuned my friends.
> 
> Good luck with your new tank.


Thank you, I'm sure I'll need more than a little good luck :hihi:

I've been wondering (sorry if you've covered this), do you use a "box" to shoot, or just shoot through your glass? 

Also OT sorry but your pic rocks, I can't wait for Starcraft II. Wish they'd give a release date already


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dirtyhermit said:


> Thank you, I'm sure I'll need more than a little good luck :hihi:
> 
> I've been wondering (sorry if you've covered this), do you use a "box" to shoot, or just shoot through your glass?
> 
> Also OT sorry but your pic rocks, I can't wait for Starcraft II. Wish they'd give a release date already


No box bro. Straight through the looking glass. I turn off all the surrounding lights and set my ISO to 1250. My aperture varies from 2.8-4 depending on what kind of DOF I want to achieve. 

As far as SC2 goes, you can go DL the cracked version of BETA. Here's a link for ya: "CLICK ME" Just follow the instructions and you'll be playing SC2 Beta in no time. Just can't play on Battlenet, that's all. :biggrin:


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> DOF


If only my fish knew what that meant.

BETA = Niice! That hadn't even occurred to me, thanks again. :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quick update for the ever changing fuana & flora in this tank. Hope you all enjoy and thanks for viewing.










Lancelot catfish









juvenile Dragon Plakat betta









another from a different dad









I did not plant this here... somehow it just magically appeared.









Staurogyne 'porto velho' starting to pick up the pace. I almost tossed this plant for looking ratty for the longest time. 









Ludwigia senegalensis (aka sp. 'Guinea') 









Staurogyne 'repens' tropica 049g starting to fill in as well.









side shot 









........till nextime


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

that is just the most beautiful mix of colors i've seen in a tank. well done man!


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> that is just the most beautiful mix of colors i've seen a tank. well done man!


 I could not agree more. The lancelot catfish is just killer. Do you have any more info on them? I did a google and didnt come up with anything.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what about the full tank shot?


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Tanks is bangin' man. Knew that 'porto velho' was going to wake up eventually.  You make me want to take a class in image composition. 

I think your downoi are being shaded, they should be boxed up and sent to me. I will love them and call them george.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking good as always Nick. Is that fissidens growing on the driftwood? I cannot get mine to grow at all; it's pretty beat up. Well, school's out so I'll have more time with my tanks, hopefully I can get some updates on my "journals." Keep up the inspirational work.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> that is just the most beautiful mix of colors i've seen in a tank. well done man!


 Thank you brotha :biggrin:



Nate McFin said:


> I could not agree more. The lancelot catfish is just killer. Do you have any more info on them? I did a google and didnt come up with anything.


 Nate - unfortunately the only info I got on them from the seller is that they don't get big like their cousins, the other whiptail cats. I love this little guy, he is constantly on the move and spends his day wiping down all my leaves. :hihi:



problemman said:


> what about the full tank shot?


Just for you bro :wink:











MrJG said:


> Tanks is bangin' man. Knew that 'porto velho' was going to wake up eventually.  You make me want to take a class in image composition.
> 
> I think your downoi are being shaded, they should be boxed up and sent to me. I will love them and call them george.


I'd love to take an image composition class as well. I don't even know what I'm doing with the camera half the time. :help: haha

I'll see how the downoi does, but I think you're right. They're not growing half as fast as they did before, but I upped my lights again so I'm sure they'll bounce back... just that there's absolutely no room to grow laterally anymore. :icon_surp



dxiong5 said:


> Looking good as always Nick. Is that fissidens growing on the driftwood? I cannot get mine to grow at all; it's pretty beat up. Well, school's out so I'll have more time with my tanks, hopefully I can get some updates on my "journals." Keep up the inspirational work.


Don - indeed it's fissidens fontanis. Once upon a time, long long ago, I stuck some ratty strands of fissidens in the many crevices of this DW... all had withered away and now after I thought it all melted... its coming back after I made the RO switch. Pretty cool actually. Lemme know if you need help with your tanks bro. Hope the macs are spawning for ya. I'll update you on mine very soon.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Quick update for the ever changing fuana & flora in this tank. Hope you all enjoy and thanks for viewing.


How do you like those Loaches? Would you say they're shrimp-safe? I've been thinking about getting those from Rick.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ryan, 

They're shrimp safe until the shrimp dies . I went outta town over the weekend and for some odd reason, I came home to find these guys along with a few bettas munching on the remnants of a dead Amano shrimp. I wouldn't recommend them in a CRS or Tiger colony... cheap Cherries, go for it


----------



## Zolek (Jul 25, 2007)

What loach is that?


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

that is a really nice tank you have there..It makes me want to re-do my tank


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Zolek said:


> What loach is that?


Yunnanilus Cruciatus pygmy loach from Laos


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

oh so nice


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Update:

I finally decided to put my Betta Macrostomas in this tank after the month long fight with Ich in a seperate hospital tank. As you can see, they're free of all signs of parasites.


















Foreground growth









Sids playing tag above the Lancelot cat









FTS









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

All I can say is... Wow.
Those fish look amazing, the tank has all the color and cool plants you could ever want! (I know I know, there's always more to get!)
Keep it up!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Aqua'd said:


> All I can say is... Wow.
> Those fish look amazing, the tank has all the color and cool plants you could ever want! (I know I know, there's always more to get!)
> Keep it up!


Thanks Aqua'd.

I thought it was pretty amusing when I saw one of my Betta Macs swimming around with a shrimp sticking out it's mouth. I managed to snap a few pics of the ordeal. I'm positive that these guys will eventually eat up most of the fauna in this tank as they grow bigger and their humongous appitites need fullfilling. We'll see what other cool pics I can capture as they get bigger :icon_mrgr. 

I did not actually see them attack the shrimp but I'm assuming it probably died and they just scavenged the body. Then again, I could be wrong. Here's a shot with the evidence sticking out his/her mouth:








A minute after and it swallowed the whole thing... look at it's stomach! 








that's a big mouth for a little fish








another one taking shelter 









A plant pic for the road. Can't say this enuff but, love the bullation on the leaves of this plant: Crytocoryne Hudoroi


----------



## jball1125 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love your bettas and your tanks are amazing. Thanks for taking the time to share and posting such beautiful pics. 

Take care


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautiful! I want on your C. Hudoroi waiting list! Also those Macs are beautiful I've been watching the thread over at Ultimate Bettas jsut don't post much over there.\

Craig


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jball1125 said:


> I love your bettas and your tanks are amazing. Thanks for taking the time to share and posting such beautiful pics.
> 
> Take care


Thanks jball. I don't mind at all. I love taking pictures if you hadn't already noticed roud:. There will be plenty more to come. 



Craigthor said:


> Beautiful! I want on your C. Hudoroi waiting list! Also those Macs are beautiful I've been watching the thread over at Ultimate Bettas jsut don't post much over there.\
> 
> Craig


I've got a baby plantlet that should be good to ship in about 2 weeks. I'll let you know bro.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

speedie408 said:


> I've got a baby plantlet that should be good to ship in about 2 weeks. I'll let you know bro.


roud: Sweet! :icon_mrgr


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Normally, are those Bettas fish/shrimp safe?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Normally, are those Bettas fish/shrimp safe?



Far from it Zoo. They don't get the name "bigmouth" for nothing. These guys will eat anything that'll fit in they're mouth as long as it ain't veggie.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Far from it Zoo. They don't get the name "bigmouth" for nothing. These guys will eat anything that'll fit in they're mouth as long as it ain't veggie.


Haha ok then



speedie408 said:


> Thanks for looking!


Are those spiderwebs on your light fixture?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Are those spiderwebs on your light fixture?


Is that what it looks like? haha It's actually ghetto rigged aluminum foil to block the light that spills out on that side. My couch sits right next to that side of the tank and whenever someone sits down and watches TV, the lights are always in their eyes. The foil blocks that light. Works like a charm :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

long time no talk but the tank looks great!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> long time no talk but the tank looks great!


Thanks buddy! Where's your journal updates at?

Here's a few pics to keep this journal alive because soon, it's going to R.I.P. 

Staurogyne sp. porto velho









got pearlz?









me Macs


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Why are you killing it?


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Rip?????noooooo)))))!!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

VincentK said:


> Why are you killing it?





Nate McFin said:


> Rip?????noooooo)))))!!!!


I'm upgrading to a 120-P. :angel:


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> I'm upgrading to a 120-P. :angel:


 As you were...lol
Are you going to be using most of the plants or do you have a different type of scape planned?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nate McFin said:


> As you were...lol
> Are you going to be using most of the plants or do you have a different type of scape planned?


I'll be using some plants, but not all. It's going to be a semi low tech tank, similar to my Albimarginataville 20L. Lots of driftwood, ferns, crypts, moss, fissidens, lower demanding plants for the most part. :biggrin:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

120P whoaaaaaa
It's gonna be sick


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

CL said:


> 120P whoaaaaaa
> It's gonna be sick


I sure hope so bro. roud: I can't wait to set it up. It's the best part.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Look forward to seeing the new tank.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dude, I about dumped my laptop on the floor when I saw the title. But man, I can't wait to see what you do with a 120-P. It's about 70 gallons, isn't it?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I'll be using some plants, but not all. It's going to be a semi low tech tank, similar to my Albimarginataville 20L. Lots of driftwood, ferns, crypts, moss, fissidens, lower demanding plants for the most part. :biggrin:


Do you have any plants that you won't be using in the new tank?:angel:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> Look forward to seeing the new tank.





legomaniac89 said:


> Dude, I about dumped my laptop on the floor when I saw the title. But man, I can't wait to see what you do with a 120-P. It's about 70 gallons, isn't it?


hahahaha Thanks for the kind words guys. 

The tank is 65g




ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Do you have any plants that you won't be using in the new tank?:angel:


Let me know what you need and I can probably get you some. Most of this stuff will likely be in the SnS or the Mart on baaps.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

NNOOOooooooooO!!! I can't believe your going to tear down the tank...i'm setting up a 20L similar to your 20long and I was hoping to get some of your plants...can you keep me in mind as you break it down??? i definitely want to try a belem foreground like yours


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

i can't really tell but how tall did your belem grow? and did you ever have to trim it???




speedie408 said:


> Got some new plants the other day from another member: Staurogyne porto velho
> 
> I decided to plant them on top of the new UG in the corner where my downoi use to be. Hopefully this plant don't get too tall.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

and also your special rare crypt please if you have enough runners




chris.rivera3 said:


> NNOOOooooooooO!!! I can't believe your going to tear down the tank...i'm setting up a 20L similar to your 20long and I was hoping to get some of your plants...can you keep me in mind as you break it down??? i definitely want to try a belem foreground like yours


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chris - I'm sorry but I have been neglecting this tank a lot ever since I had the notion of getting a new tank. The belem stays very low as seen in the second pic you quoted. I pretty much mowed the lawn when it got too thick. It grows back fairly quick. As far as plants, I haven't made a list yet. I'm keeping all my crypts and Staurogyne. They're going in the new tank. The belem hg has already been claimed by some friends of mine from our local club. If there's any other plant you may be interested in, let me know.

All - As far as this tank is concerned, It's been a good run with this one but it's time to move forward onto bigger better things. I love this tank but for some reason it's just not doing it for me any longer. I just want to say thanks to all those who've helped and followed this tank. 

Oh, I almost forgot... this is a taste of the type of wood that's going to be in my 120-P.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice wood, also that picture of the Nurii 'Mutated' is beautiful! That has been on my must have list once I see it around.

Craig


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Craig. I was hoping it did better in emersed form, but I'm a noob at emersed so I killed most the crypts including the only baby Nurii 'mutated' I had. The mother plant has not been doing well at all in RO water. She's barely growing and is barely starting to so signs of a new runner. I'm planning to do 50/50 RO/Tap in my new setup to keep things more stable. I haven't forgot about you man .


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

is beautiful )


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

bye bye tank!!!! i will miss you very much!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow speedie, cant belive it! One of the few tanks ive followed! Its a shame to see it go. Hopefully your next will be bigger and better! When you take out the huduori LMK if you find any side shoots. The one I got was tiny and I killed it or smothered it,IDK. It was hard to get a little piece into the depths of a 65g. I have a few other tanks that would be easier until it grows out some if you get anymore.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's officially gone. I'm taking out all my fish today. 

Chad - I actually found quite a few baby hudorois when I moved the plants, but they're doing the crypt melt at the moment. Hit me up in about a month. They should recover by then. 

Thanks to all who've followed this tank.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

NooOOooooo!!! (...but at least we have the 120P to follow now)


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Hope your UG is holding ground now. That and downoi has been the most difficult on me...EVER!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> Hope your UG is holding ground now. That and downoi has been the most difficult on me...EVER!


You've been MIA for too long bro. This tank has been RIP for a while now. Hence the 120-p . 

I'm still growing downoi in the 120-p. They're doing quite well actually. I gave up on UG and sold all of what I had a long time ago. It's a nice plant, but too slow of a foreground for me.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I see! well at least you have the downoi. I will fly straight for 3 days if I ever get to grow a beautiful garden of downoi :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So I'm coming back to thus tank for some inspiration for the new tank


----------

